# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] CanardPC passe à 4€30 à partir du 1er Septembre

## O.Boulon

Voilà, c'est dit.

On en a déjà parlé dans deux éditos du mag mais il nous semblait important d'informer tous nos lecteurs, papier ou web, histoire d'être certain de ne prendre personne au dépourvu.

Alors, on a bien essayé de retarder l’échéance tant qu’on a pu, avec des bouts de carton et des morceaux de ficelle mais c’est trop tard : nous voilà obligés d’augmenter le prix de Canard PC. À partir du numéro de rentrée, fini les 3,90 euros. Fini l’irritante petite pièce de dix centimes qui fait des trous dans les poches de vos jeans. Désormais, nous serons à 4,30 euros. Autant dire que les trous seront un peu plus gros.


Évidemment, nous ne pouvons pas nous contenter de vous balancer ça au visage. Canard PC entretient avec ses lecteurs une relation particulière et grâce à votre fidélité, nous faisons partie des rares journaux ayant vu leurs ventes augmenter régulièrement au fil des ans. Et en particulier au cours de cette année particulièrement mortelle pour le milieu. Par conséquent, nous vous devons des explications.


Alors, voilà pourquoi nous sommes contraints d’augmenter le prix du magazine :

Premier point, le prix de Canard PC n’a quasiment pas augmenté depuis son lancement en novembre 2003. Nous avons commencé avec un hebdomadaire à 1,90 euro qui est monté à 2 euros, soit quatre euros toutes les deux semaines. Lorsque nous sommes passé bimensuel, le prix est redescendu à 3,80 euros (avec le double de pages), puis 3,90 euros et n’a jamais bougé depuis. L’augmentation à venir représente une hausse de 10 %. À titre de comparaison, sur une période deux fois plus courte, nos concurrents ont augmenté leur tarif de près de 20 %, en hausse régulière. Bon, j’imagine que ça vous fait une belle jambe mais prenez ça comme un gage de notre bonne volonté.

Second point, les coûts de production et de distribution des magazines ont grimpé en flèche au cours de deux dernières années. Nous avons réussi à nous adapter. Malheureusement, depuis quelques semaines, la situation s’est encore compliquée. D’un côté, l’impression coûte plus cher, mais bon, ça passe encore. Beaucoup plus gênant, Presstalis, notre messagerie de presse, nous a fait parvenir ses nouveaux barèmes. S’ils s'annoncent avantageux pour les mensuels, les titres à très gros tirage et les magazines au tarif élevé, ils ne le sont pas forcément pour Canard PC, finalement assez peu onéreux et surtout bimensuel. En augmentant le prix, nous évitons de nous retrouver dans une situation absurde où chaque magazine vendu nous ferait perdre de l’argent.

Troisième point, tous les nouveaux de l’équipe veulent absolument avoir leur armoire à saveurs à eux. Par conséquent, nous avons été contraints par le syndicat des pigistes de jeux vidéo à leur octroyer des bons cadeaux Ikea. Un poste de dépenses absolument ahurissant quand on connaît la consommation de saucisses de rennes de Kahn Lusth. Plus sérieusement, en 6 ans, nous ne pouvons plus ignorer l’inflation, et la hausse du coût de la vie.


Soyons honnêtes, il existait une alternative à l’augmentation de prix : le dépôt de bilan. Ha ha, non, je blague. Certes, nous aurions pu couvrir toutes ces dépenses supplémentaires en multipliant le nombre de pages de pub dans chaque numéro. Mais, nous avons refusé de prendre ce chemin-là. En clair, notre objectif est de vous fournir un magazine indépendant, informatif, divertissant et particulièrement idiot. Par conséquent, il nous semblait impossible de sacrifier cinq ou six pages de rédactionnel supplémentaire au profit des annonceurs. Et cela à chaque numéro. Certains trouveront peut-être notre idée débile… Mais tant pis, c’est comme ça que nous avons choisi de faire notre métier. Sans pression ni complaisance.


Enfin, c’est bien joli toutes ces bonnes raisons, mais nous savons que pour une immense majorité d’entre vous, cette augmentation ne changera pas grand-chose. Malheureusement, pour d’autres, s’offrir Canard PC est un luxe, un luxe dont ils devront peut-être se priver. À ceux-là, je veux présenter toutes les excuses de la rédaction. Nous comprenons parfaitement que beaucoup de choses passent avant un magazine de jeux vidéo. Nous ne vous en voulons pas. Ou alors un tout petit peu. Gardez tout de même à l’esprit que la différence pour un mois de Canard PC est la même que celle séparant un menu classique d’un menu XL… En attendant, vous pouvez toujours vous abonner à l’ancien tarif : les prix ne bougeront pas jusqu’au 31 août, alors ne vous gênez pas.

En attendant, j’espère que vous profiterez bien de cet été, que vous aimerez notre méga-Canard PC spécial  été et qu’on vous reverra au prochain numéro.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## urotec

Tcho, vous voulez nous ruiner !

Bah, de toute façon on l'est déjà plus ou moins avec la crise actuelle et on achète quand même le cpc toute les 2 semaines, quitte à faire l'impasse sur un repas.

Sinon on aura qu'a faire la manche devant notre libraire pour récolter les 40 cents à rajouter.  :;):

----------


## bigoud1

C'est noté, perso je serais toujours là à la rentrée !
D'ailleurs petite question, j'hésitais à m'abonner moi qui aime bien aller chez le marchand. Pour vous c'est quoi le mieux  ::huh:: 

Y a une p'tite faute à "persone"  ::siffle::

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée, il est trop bien ton avatar.
T'as un lien de l'image en taille normale ?

----------


## kpouer

Hmmm je vais peut-être me réabonner 2 ans du coup, avec mon abonnement actuel ca va aller jusqu'en 2013, vous serez toujours là hein ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Hmmm je vais peut-être me réabonner 2 ans du coup, avec mon abonnement actuel ca va aller jusqu'en 2013, vous serez toujours là hein ?


2013 ?
Normalement, on devrait être la seule chose à avoir résisté à la fin du monde.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb



----------


## O.Boulon

Purée, c'est la classe.
Je crois que je vais me le faire tatouer sur le front.
Ca justifiera le fait que je me coiffe toujours en arrière.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ou

----------


## Xùn

Je serai encore là aussi. De toute façon, j'ai besoin de ma dose de canards.  ::):

----------


## Maxwell

Et pourquoi pas faire un truc à 5€ (ou 4,90 pour les poches) et rajouter des pages ou supprimer des pubs par exemple, histoire de faire un "Canard PC nouvelle formule" plutôt qu'une augmentation franche qui au fond ne change rien pour le lecteur à part le prix ?

Ceci dit, c'est pas ces 40 centimes qui vont changer ma vie.

----------


## KiwiX

C'est quoi cette arnaque de monter le prix ?  :tired:  Ça les vaut au moins ? :mecquifaitsemblantdepasêtreinformé:




> Ceci dit, c'est pas ces 40 centimes qui vont changer ma vie.


Enfoiré de riche.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et pourquoi pas faire un truc à 5€ (ou 4,90 pour les poches) et rajouter des pages ou supprimer des pubs par exemple, histoire de faire un "Canard PC nouvelle formule" plutôt qu'une augmentation franche qui au fond ne change rien pour le lecteur à part le prix ?
> 
> Ceci dit, c'est pas ces 40 centimes qui vont changer ma vie.


Parce que le CanardPC de 96 pages tous les quinze jours, c'est dans les tuyaux...
Mas laissez nous nous reposer et mettre les choses au point avant.
Parce que, là, ça va être la grande aventure : sortir toutes les deux semaines un magazine plus imposant, plus complet et mieux réalisé que les mensuels.

----------


## gripoil

Ma fin d'abonnement tombe pile poil sur le nouveau numéro, faut pas que j'oublie de me réabonner. J'vais m'en rappeller le 31 aout a 23h59 a tous les coups  :<_<:

----------


## alegria unknown

> Parce que le CanardPC de 96 pages tous les quinze jours, c'est dans les tuyaux...
> Mas laissez nous nous reposer et mettre les choses au point avant.
> Parce que, là, ça va être la grande aventure : *sortir toutes les deux semaines un magazine plus imposant, plus complet et mieux réalisé que les mensuels*.


Ouh là, ça sent le dopage. Encore.




> (...)Enfoiré de riche.


Pléonasme !

----------


## Bidji

J'hésite à me réabonner. Non pas que je ne veuille plus lire CPC, ni que je sois devenu moins fainéant, mais j'ai l'impression de vous arnaquer, alors que lorsque je m'abonne d'habitude, je me dis que je paye un peu moins cher, mais qu'en contrepartie, je m'engage à acheter tous les numéros (contrairement à un lecteur qui achètera "presque" tous les numéros).

ça va donner quoi au final le nouveau prix des abonnements, une fois l'augmentation prise en compte, histoire de savoir si je vous arnaque vraiment en me réabonnant ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Quand tu t'abonnes, tu ne nous arnaques jamais.
Au contraire, tu nous files de l'argent frais du premier coup et tu nous donnes les moyens de prendre des risques en nous offrant de la liquidité et de la trésorerie.

Quand tu nous achètes en kiosque, là, tu nous offres de la visibilité.

----------


## Steampark

Pareil que Bidji, limite, je suis prêt à me réabonner après l'augmentation du prix. Si ca peut acheter plus de stéroïdes à l'un et plus de croquettes à l'autre. Je signe direct avec mon sang.

----------


## kpouer

> Et pourquoi pas faire un truc à 5€ (ou 4,90 pour les poches) et rajouter des pages ou supprimer des pubs par exemple, histoire de faire un "Canard PC nouvelle formule" plutôt qu'une augmentation franche qui au fond ne change rien pour le lecteur à part le prix ?
> 
> Ceci dit, c'est pas ces 40 centimes qui vont changer ma vie.


Ba la force de Canard PC a ses débuts c'est qu'il était très peu cher et fréquent. Il est moins fréquent maintenant, autant qu'il reste pas trop cher, parce que si c'est pour devenir un mensuel à 7 euros (ou je sais pas combien ca coute maintenant les mensuels de jeux vidéos), ca serait dommage. J'aime mieux pas beaucoup de pages souvent et de haute qualité que des gros pavés bourrés de screenshots que je lis pas.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas de risque qu'on passe mensuel.
Quand tu vois ce que les mensuels mangent dans les dents en ce moment, ça fait pas envie.
Notre but, c'est de faire 96 pages par tranche de quinze jours, sans changer la formule de CPC. 4000 Signes par page minimum, pas d’excès de screenshots et de la qualité.
Je crois que le numéro double, écrit en une semaine pendant un déménagement, a prouvé qu'on pouvait faire de la quantité et de la qualité.

----------


## Bidji

si vous insistez pour que je paye moins cher, je vais pas non plus me faire prier  ::):

----------


## bigoud1

> Quand tu t'abonnes, tu ne nous arnaques jamais.
> Au contraire, tu nous files de l'argent frais du premier coup et tu nous donnes les moyens de prendre des risques en nous offrant de la liquidité et de la trésorerie.
> 
> Quand tu nous achètes en kiosque, là, tu nous offres de la visibilité.


Bon je crois que je vais continuer à vous offrir de la visibilité alors.

----------


## O.Boulon

> si vous insistez pour que je paye moins cher, je vais pas non plus me faire prier


Par contre, j'insiste pour que tu mettes des majuscules et de la ponctuation sinon je t'éclate la tête, merci.

----------


## Guest

> Parce que le CanardPC de 96 pages tous les quinze jours, c'est dans les tuyaux...
> Mas laissez nous nous reposer et mettre les choses au point avant.
> Parce que, là, ça va être la grande aventure : sortir toutes les deux semaines un magazine plus imposant, plus complet et mieux réalisé que les mensuels.


Ok j'arrive.

----------


## Zepolak

On vous vois venir, hein, faut pas croire.
Une petite augmentation, et pouf, ça fait une caisse noire, et paf, l'élection présidentielle de 2017. C'est qu'on y pense pas, nous, lecteurs aveugles, mais...

----------


## laskov

Bah ça devait arrivé... On va devoir s'y faire... 
Mais sinon on aura plus de page ou pas ?




> Parce que, là, ça va être la grande aventure : sortir toutes les deux semaines un magazine plus imposant, plus complet et mieux réalisé que les mensuels.


Autant dire que vous allez passer votre vie dans les locaux de CPC car pour y arrivé ça va très dur très dur...
Surtout que 96 pages ou presque toute les 2 semaines je suis pas sur que les mensuel en face autant justement par mois.

----------


## Grouiiik

C'est possible de connaitre les prix des abonnements au nouveau tarif ?

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Et ben chapeau le message Boulon, j'imagine qu'une bonne partie des mags se contentent d'augmenter le prix sans même glisser un petit d'excuse dans l'édito. Ce genre de texte me rappelle pourquoi j'achète CPC (en kiosque pour ma part, vu que je suis étudiant et que je déménage souvent, l'abonnement n'est pas pratique et j'aime bien le rituel du coeur qui bat pour savoir si oui ou non le dernier numéro est dispo).

Enfin c'est très bas sieur Boulon, comment voulez-vous qu'avec ces doux mots on lâche le magazine?  :Emo:

----------


## ggtr1138

> Parce que, là, ça va être la grande aventure : sortir toutes les deux semaines un magazine plus imposant, plus complet et mieux réalisé que les mensuels.


Bon, ben ça y'est, abonné pour deux ans. Canard PC, une valeur sûre et de confiance pour mon loisir préféré de chaise-de-bureau-potato. Merci.

----------


## KiwiX

> Bon, ben ça y'est, abonné pour deux ans. Canard PC, une valeur sûre et de confiance pour mon loisir préféré de chaise-de-bureau-potato. Merci.


Lêche-cul.

----------


## noir_desir

> Un poste de dépenses absolument ahurissant quand on connaît la consommation de saucisses de rennes de Kahn Lusth.


Il faut aller place des lices à Rennes, les saucisses n'y sont pas cher  :^_^: .

----------


## perverpepere

Mouais, les récentes "bourdes" dans les  magasines (BD de coulis amputée, graphique dans CPCHardware  manquant,...) n'étaient elles intentionnelles, dans le seul but de nous faire croire à nous  lecteur que le modeste prix du canard et l'absence de pub vous empêchais  de faire un canard 100% sans faute ?  ::ninja:: 
(Mon honnêteté me souffle à l'oreille que je devrais préciser que je ne connais pas ce magasine depuis très longtemps et que les erreurs sont peut être votre sympathique marque de fabrique  ::): )




> Troisième point, tous les nouveaux de l’équipe veulent absolument avoir leur armoire à saveurs à eux.


Ok, c'est bon, n'en jeter plus, cette augmentation est tous ce qu'il y a de plus légitime.
A la rentrée j'acheterais 2 canardpc.   :;):  En kioske évidemment je sais que vous aimez le coté m'as tu vu

----------


## Shurin

C'est bête, je me suis réabonné 1 an quelques jours avant le premier édito, du coup j'ai l'impression d'être un salaud de pauvre, j'envoie le reste par colissimo ou remise en main propre dans un pli discret? Sinon je peux toujours vous faire de la réclame dans la rue habillé en Canard, mais pas sûr que vous y gagnez...

----------


## Khalimerot

Le nouveau prix pour la Belgique sera de combien?

----------


## ineeh

Ouah, 96 pages, déjà que je le lis toujours en retard (là j'ai presque fini le numéro de début juillet), alors avec 96 pages toutes les 2 semaines je vais prendre du retard dans mon retard, va falloir que je demande aux bus d'aller plus lentement  ::ninja::

----------


## laskov

la grande question est:

Ce sont des saucisses de la vielle de rennes ou des saucisse de rennes ?



 ::o:

----------


## Alchie

Bah je viens de choper le Kit Artine, alors je me poserai des questions existentielles dans deux mois, à la fin de l'abo cadeau.

Ceci étant, comme le fait d'acheter mon Canard chez ma sympathique buraliste du coin me donne l'impression d'appartenir à une élite, je vais peut-être continuer malgré l'abonnement. D'ailleurs, si tous les revendeurs vous faisaient autant de pub vous pourriez commander une armoire à saveurs par mois et par collaborateur : quand elle voit un habitué Canard PC (elle nous connaît bien, à force), et vas-y que je te fais l'article sur le Hors-série qui vient d'arriver, et t'as même pas le temps de dire bonjour et d'acheter tes clopes qu'elle te l'a déjà mis dans les mains et que t'es en train de faire ton code de CB comme un zombie. Soit vous la payez, soit elle aime bien les lecteurs de canard, soit encore c'est une ex-réfugiée politique du bloc de l'Est qui s'amuse à pratiquer sur nous des méthodes de conditionnement. Ou alors elle pratique le vaudou. Peut-être un mélange des quatre.

----------


## gatnowurry

Et sinon, y'a un formulaire pour que Boulon vienne casser en 16 les marchands de journaux alakon qui n'ont pas CPC dans leurs étagères? Genre tout ceux de ma ville?

----------


## laskov

Ben passe leur la codif du magasine pour qu'il le commande

M 02943

----------


## Guitou

> Genre tout ceux de ma ville?


 ::o:  Change de ville !

----------


## Max_well

J'en profite pour rappeler à tous ceux qui sont abonnées qu'il est possible de se réabonner même en étant loin de la fin de son abonnement courant, ça se cumule.

Allez voir votre compte, c'est bien expliqué.

----------


## Thnos

Je continuerai aussi à l'acheter mais à dose homéopathique, car ca commence à faire cher à mon goût, question de priorités (à quand une version dématérialisée bien moins chère ?)  :;):

----------


## XWolverine

Ouaip, d'ailleurs c'est marrant, ça afiiche 2 abonnements, un actif et l'autre en attente (qui prendra le relais une fois le premier terminé). C'est clair au moins, avec les plages de n° de chacun et le nb de numéros restant.

----------


## alba

> (à quand une version dématérialisée pour pouvoir la pirater?)


 ::o: 

Sinon, je l'avoue, j'achetais pas tous les cpc (pas assez de fric pour acheter plusieurs magazines, je devais faire un choix parfois), mais c'est pas cette hausse qui m'en fera acheter encore moins, 4€30 c'est toujours mieux que beaucoup de journaux...

----------


## Thnos

> 


évite de me citer en déformant mes propos stp  ::(:

----------


## alba

> évite de me citer en déformant mes propos stp


Humour, le prend pas mal.  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

> évite de me citer en déformant mes propos stp


Purée les majuscules !

----------


## Checco

Vivant en Suisse, les frais de ports resteront toujours incroyablement importants (et injustifiés à mon avis, mais cela n'as rien à voir avec CPC). Donc cette petite augmentation je la verrais même pas  ::):

----------


## Piccolafata

Je me suis toujours demandé si vous récoltiez des sous quand j'oublie mon CPC sous mes packs d'eau et de couches à l'hypermarché ?

Ou si ce dernier, ne rendant pas le bon nombre d'invendus au distributeur, se fait oublier ?

----------


## Medjes

> Quand tu t'abonnes, tu ne nous arnaques jamais.
> Au contraire, tu nous files de l'argent frais du premier coup et tu nous donnes les moyens de prendre des risques en nous offrant de la liquidité et de la trésorerie.
> 
> Quand tu nous achètes en kiosque, là, tu nous offres de la visibilité.


 
Bandes de crétins, abonnez vous, ET achetez le en kiosque, pour offrir de la trésorerie ET de la visibilité.

P'tain, chuis obligé de faire le boulot de Boulon. Remarque, c'est pas mal d'être désagréable, de temps en temps !  :B):

----------


## badmad

Vous avez pensez à offrir le dernier album de Prince avec, c'est lui qui va payer pour qu'on l'écoute encore.

----------


## Piccolafata

> Bandes de crétins, abonnez vous, ET achetez le en kiosque, pour offrir de la trésorerie ET de la visibilité.
> 
> P'tain, chuis obligé de faire le boulot de Boulon. Remarque, c'est pas mal d'être désagréable, de temps en temps !


Ça c'est bon, on vient de lire 3 fois ; je demandais si les distributeurs et vendeurs devaient les manquants à CPC ?

(Big Up la majuscule "ç")

----------


## Erinna

Et le Canard PC digital? Un jour peut-être ou un jour bientôt?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Pareil que Bidji, limite, je suis prêt à me réabonner après l'augmentation du prix. Si ca peut acheter plus de stéroïdes à l'un et plus de croquettes à l'autre. Je signe direct avec mon sang.


Attention quand même, les prix des abos vont prendre 10%, voir plus car le tarif de la poste a lui aussi augmenté  ::(: 

---------- Post ajouté à 16h48 ----------




> Vivant en Suisse, les frais de ports resteront toujours incroyablement importants (et injustifiés à mon avis, mais cela n'as rien à voir avec CPC). Donc cette petite augmentation je la verrais même pas


Non, non, c'est normalement 4,10 euros par exemplaire rien qu'en frais de cochon (de porcs). Heureusement, pour les tarifs "presse urgente" c'est 2,5 fois moins mais déjà, ça douille grave.

----------


## XWolverine

> Attention quand même, les prix des abos vont prendre 10%, voir plus car le tarif de la poste a lui aussi augmenté


Il a dit "limite"  ::P:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Et le Canard PC digital? Un jour peut-être ou un jour bientôt?


Tu l'as sur Madeinpresse.com

----------


## Checco

> Tu l'as sur Madeinpresse.com


Puissamment puissant! Par contre le bruit des pages qui tournent est à refaire.

Mais rien ne remplacera mon cher papier! (essentiel pour la survie en camping :allume feu, PQ,..)

----------


## Erinna

Mici m'sieur! Je vais pouvoir faire ma lecture de rattrapage pendant les vacances!

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Parce que, là, ça va être la grande aventure : sortir toutes les deux semaines un magazine plus imposant, plus complet et mieux réalisé que les mensuels.


Plus de textes venant de moi à corriger.  :B): 
Mieux: Un dossier de Kilfou par trimestre.

----------


## Max_well

Une extension pour le jeu de cartes par trimestre \o/
(Tiens d'ailleurs, c'est quoi son nom officiel au jeu ?)

----------


## Toxic

> Plus de textes venant de moi à corriger. 
> Mieux: Un dossier de Kilfou par trimestre.


Plus de place pour les jeux pour fillettes aussi, avec plein de chevaux et de chanteuses trisomiques  :B):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ouh yeah. Genre trois ou quatre pages pour causer d'Operation Matriarchy.  :Cigare:

----------


## kilfou

Tu veux ma mort ?!  ::o: 

Surtout celle de Boulon je pense.  ::ninja::

----------


## outan

> Parce que le CanardPC de 96 pages tous les quinze jours, c'est dans les tuyaux...


Déjà que ma nana m'accuse de passer des plombes dans les chiottes à me marrer comme un con, va falloir en plus que je prenne des laxatifs pour arriver à suivre le rythme s'il y a plus de pages ...

UN SCANDALE JE DIS §§

----------


## dr.doki

Bonsoir messieurs dames,

Donc bon d'accord, CPC sera plus cher ok, j'accepte.

Comme je suis une pince, je compte m'abonner. Mais est-ce que le magazine est emballé pour les abonnés ? Avec un petit cellophane ou autre ? 

[mode j'raconte ma vie]
Bah oui ma boîte aux lettres, c'est un peu comme une vieille dame parfois ça fuit. Désolé pour les yeux chastes et sensibles qui ne peuplent pas ce forum. Cependant voilà, je veux bien vous le commander et le recevoir dans ma mamie-boîte aux lettres mais si c'est pour le faire sécher avant de le lire, je vois pas vraiment l'interêt.
[/mode j'raconte ma vie]

Et ne me dites pas de changer ma boîte aux lettres, ou de lui colmater ses fuites parce ces "réparations" me couteraient plus cher que d'aller chercher le canard à chaque fois.

D'avance merci de vous mettre au service de la prolopince que je suis.

PS : Si vous pensez que ce message est hors-sujet, changez de point de vue.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ouep, il est emballé dans un petit film plastique pour le protéger.

Par contre, faudrait que tu réduises ta signature steuplé, on limite leur hauteur à 50 pixels grand max' par ici. Merci  :;):

----------


## dr.doki

Merci pour la réponse simple et concise. Et pour te remercier, j'ai modifié ma signature.
Bonne journée

----------


## sticky-fingers

ca fait cher le pq...

----------


## ERISS

Si vous tenez à vous abonner, l'abo de 2 ans n'est disponible que sur le site (par le mag' c'est 1 an maxi):
http://www.canardpc.com/boutique.html
Ainsi ça fait le n° à 2,95€, ce qui contrebalance les pages inutiles sur les jeux à DRMs.

----------


## laskov

> Bonsoir messieurs dames,
> 
> Donc bon d'accord, CPC sera plus cher ok, j'accepte.
> 
> Comme je suis une pince, je compte m'abonner. Mais est-ce que le magazine est emballé pour les abonnés ? Avec un petit cellophane ou autre ? 
> 
> [mode j'raconte ma vie]
> Bah oui ma boîte aux lettres, c'est un peu comme une vieille dame parfois ça fuit. Désolé pour les yeux chastes et sensibles qui ne peuplent pas ce forum. Cependant voilà, je veux bien vous le commander et le recevoir dans ma mamie-boîte aux lettres mais si c'est pour le faire sécher avant de le lire, je vois pas vraiment l'interêt.
> [/mode j'raconte ma vie]
> ...


Heu je suis pas sur que deux ou trois feuille de film plastique de conservation alimentaire plaqué sur la boite soit si cher que ça  ::|: 

Laskov spécialiste du bricolage a la McGyver depuis 1974  :B): 

Puis bon si une boite au lettre fuie c'est aussi que ont t'y met de l'argent liquide dedans

----------


## dr.doki

> Heu je suis pas sur que deux ou trois feuille de film plastique de conservation alimentaire plaqué sur la boite soit si cher que ça 
> 
> Laskov spécialiste du bricolage a la McGyver depuis 1974 
> 
> Puis bon si une boite au lettre fuie c'est aussi que ont t'y met de l'argent liquide dedans http://www.opensmiley.com/smiley/panneaux/0002.gif


C'est pas une mauvaise idée en soit, plutôt une faute de goût, après les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas.

----------


## znokiss

> Ainsi ça fait le n° à 2,95€, ce qui contrebalance les pages inutiles sur les jeux à DRMs.


 ::XD:: 
Là tu fais très fort. Ca veut dire qu'à chaque fois, t'enlève 7-8 pages du mag avant de le lire ?

----------


## zAo

Mais ! Ne me dites pas que personne chez vous n'a le n° de Liliane quand même ?  ::o:

----------


## laskov

> C'est pas une mauvaise idée en soit, plutôt une faute de goût, après les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas.


On s'en tape que ça soit pas sexy... le truc c'est que le courrier dans mémé reste au sec  ::): 

Puis bon si on y va pas comme un goret (genre 462 couche de film) ça reste discret  :^_^: 

Sinon t'a la méthode bubblegum... tu colle un bout de chewing-gum à l'endroit de la fuite (pis ça recycle ce truc qui tache les routes et trottoirs de France)

----------


## dr.doki

> Heu je suis pas sur que deux ou trois feuille de film plastique de conservation alimentaire plaqué sur la boite soit si cher que ça 
> 
> Laskov spécialiste du bricolage a la McGyver depuis 1974 
> 
> Puis bon si une boite au lettre fuie c'est aussi que ont t'y met de l'argent liquide dedans http://www.opensmiley.com/smiley/panneaux/0002.gif





> On s'en tape que ça soit pas sexy... le truc c'est que le courrier dans mémé reste au sec 
> 
> Puis bon si on y va pas comme un goret (genre 462 couche de film) ça reste discret


Je ne suis pas homme à emballer une mamie dans du cellophane.

----------


## Texgroove

Allez, ... je résiste pas aux bonnes affaires je viens d'en prendre jusqu'au numéro 280  :;):

----------


## Daystrom

Une question à Boulon.
Dans votre sondage vous indiquiez si nous étions intéressé par la lecture sur iPad.
Ayant utilisé l'application avosmac, qui permet d'acheter les numero du mois en ligne depuis l'application avec en plus des nouvelles du en continu reprise du site.
Est ce que vous pensez à terme faire une application de ce genre (visionneuse dédiée au mag agrégé à hub CPC soit neuws forum etc...)?
Parceque franchement je suis bien interessé par une appli me permettant d'avoir le dernier CPC avant mon kiosquier et sans les aléas de la poste.
Et si l'Appli ressemble à cela je dis banco
http://www.macworld.fr/2010/07/22/ip...l-ipad/502971/

----------


## outan

Ce type utilise un ipad, je demande LE BAN §§
en plus il est de Montpellier, j'ai honte ...




Et pour Dr Doki, tu devrais essayer le cellophane, ça reste croustillant plus longtemps ...

----------


## dr.doki

> Et pour Dr Doki, tu devrais essayer le cellophane, ça reste croustillant plus longtemps ...


*part chercher mamie...*

L'abonnement de 2 ans me tente bien, niveau prix c'est vraiment intéressant. Mais j'ai pas autant d'argent à mettre d'un coup !

RaaaAaa... je vais attendre la date butoir !

[HS] Merci à tous les pervers, qui aime ma signature ! À cette heure vous êtes plus de 83  :;):  [/HS]

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour l'iPad et l'iPhone, on aimerait bien.
Mais il faut savoir qu'Apple exerce un contrôle des contenus extrêmement strict, ou disons-le poliment, une putain de censure qui me fait sortir les yeux de la tête.
Alors, je crois que vous pouvez oublier CPC chez Apple.

Par contre, sur Android ou via le site, faut voir. Ca commence à nous travailler.

----------


## Guest14712

Keuhoua ?! Une augmentation ?  ::o:  Se faire de l'argent sur le dos des lecteurs c'est honteux. Canard PC c'est fini pour moi.

Non je déconne en fait.

Par contre je trouve sympa d'avoir expliqué pourquoi le prix augmente.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ok j'arrive.


Il me semble que Boulon a dit "drôle" aussi. Ou alors je l'ai imaginé. Enfin en tout cas, du coup, inutile de te casser une jambe par excès d'enthousiasme.

 :B):

----------


## Marty

> Ainsi ça fait le n° à 2,95€, ce qui contrebalance les pages inutiles sur les jeux à DRMs.


 ::XD::   ::XD:: 


Pour moi, cela ne change pas grand chose cette augmentation de prix puisque CPC était déjà limite pour mon budget.  ::sad:: 
Si le sommaire me plait vraiment, je l'achèterais toujours.

----------


## laskov

> Pour l'iPad et l'iPhone, on aimerait bien.
> Mais il faut savoir qu'Apple exerce un contrôle des contenus extrêmement strict, ou disons-le poliment, une putain de censure qui me fait sortir les yeux de la tête.
> Alors, je crois que vous pouvez oublier CPC chez Apple.
> 
> Par contre, sur Android ou via le site, faut voir. Ca commence à nous travailler.


Android c'est bien mais faudrait un trucpad sous lui par ce que lire CPC sur un mobile ça le fait pas quand même  ::|: 

Ou alors une application teraboule software  qui fait la même chose mais sur pc (avec option ancien numéro qu'on a plus ou qu'on a pas acheter par ce qu'on connaissez pas CPC)

----------


## Jolaventur

> Plus de textes venant de moi à corriger. 
> Mieux: Un dossier de Kilfou par trimestre.


Mouai je préfère un dossier de Sebum!

----------


## Projet 154

Au moins c'est clair cette augmentation de prix.
Tant que la qualité, les articles, les tests, les strips de Couly et l'humour accessoirement con sont présents.

Heureusement que mon anniversaire n'est que quelques jours après le 31 aout, ça me permettra de négocier plus facilement les deux ans d'abonnements. (L'anniversaire, ou comment faire raquer les autres pour toi. :joke ::): .

----------


## sticky-fingers

> L'anniversaire, ou comment faire raquer les autres pour toi. :joke.


Y a différentes indemnités pour ça  ::rolleyes::

----------


## mithrandir3

Ca ne m'empêchera pas de continuer à acheter le magazine régulièrement (c'est à dire à chaque numéro hé hé)

----------


## Detox

> Android c'est bien mais faudrait un trucpad sous lui par ce que lire CPC sur un mobile ça le fait pas quand même


Ça va arriver sans aucun doute.

Par exemple : http://www.gizmodo.fr/2010/07/22/len...e-android.html

----------


## CorranCarpenter

> [...]Parce que, là, ça va être la grande aventure : sortir toutes les deux semaines un magazine plus imposant, plus complet et mieux réalisé que les mensuels.


C'était pas déjà le cas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sim's

Quoi une augmentation ? Je me désabonne ! :con:

----------


## Enkimy

Ô rage ! Ô désespoir !
Mes amis, l'heure est grave ! A l'époque où le paquet de cigarette a augmenté de 3€50 à 3€90 en deux mois, voici que mon mag préféré pour comater dans le train augmente de la même façon !

A l'heure de la crise financière, je vais devoir faire un choix ! Continuer à m'instruire sur le monde des jeux PC et ce grâce à un magazine atypique et agréable (40 centimes en plus toutes les deux semaines, vous n'imaginez même pas !), ou continuer à me pourrir les poumons à coup de 6€ de plus par deux semaines.

Mon choix est fait. Entre deux drogues, il me faudra choisir la moins chère...

----------


## laskov

> C'était pas déjà le cas ?


Si mais bon les concurrent ont peut êtres commencer a combler le retard... Donc il mettent encore un peut plus haut la barre  ::P:

----------


## apocrypha

Peut on espérer une version iPad du journal à court terme ?

----------


## Castor

Ce premier post en est presque émouvant. Si on pouvait avoir ce genre de mea culpa dès qu'un produit augmente (la baguette de pain par le boulanger, la boîte de 6 oeufs par le fermier, les impôts par le premier ministre...) le monde tournerait mieux moi j'vous l'dis.

Quand je pense que les lecteurs pauvres vont désormais devoir manger 15 frites de moins et boire 20cl de coca en moins dans leur menu McDO à cause de CPC...

Blague à part, 4,30 ça me paraît encore correct.

----------


## kpouer

> Tu l'as sur Madeinpresse.com


Pas mal mais ils semblent pas tout avoir. Moi j'aurai plus vu un truc plus pratique genre PDF (je dis PDF parce que je peux le lire partout, de mon PC à mon téléphone) qu'on pourrait prendre en option quand on est abonné papier.
Après je comprend que ça pose des problèmes en particulier de piratage. Mais une idée ingénieuse par exemple ou le PDF ne serait dispo que par exemple 6 mois après ça serait bien. En fait c'est plus pour archiver que lire réellement, parce que ca prend de la place avec les années et ma femme voit pas l'intérêt d'avoir un magazine de plus de 5 ans.




> Pour l'iPad et l'iPhone, on aimerait bien.
> Mais il faut savoir qu'Apple exerce un contrôle des contenus extrêmement strict, ou disons-le poliment, une putain de censure qui me fait sortir les yeux de la tête.
> Alors, je crois que vous pouvez oublier CPC chez Apple.
> 
> Par contre, sur Android ou via le site, faut voir. Ca commence à nous travailler.


Pour l'iPhone et la censure, si vous faites une application permettant de lire le site comme il en existe beaucoup du genre et quelque petits trucs en plus, elle sera classée 17 ans et plus mais devrait passer non ?
Sinon un truc qui serait chouette et nécessiterai moins de boulot, ça serait au moins une version mobile du site, couplé à la publication des titres et liens de vos news sur Twitter, ça serait génial.

----------


## Arnith

Si c'est pour continuer à lire des articles de qualité dans Canard PC je suis partant même pour donner plus ! Parce qu'acheter un mag à plus de 6€ qui paye le papier, la couverture et les pubs à l'intérieur, a un point qu'il ne reste rien pour le contenu, je dis non !

Longue vie à CPC !

----------


## Arcadia94

Je serais toujours présent et fidèle au poste bien sur  :;): 

Par contre, j'ai une question : 
Pour vous, chez canard PC, c'est quoi le plus "rentable" (je trouve pas d'autres mots plus approprié désolé) : un mec qui s'abonne, ou qui, comme moi achètes toutes les 2 semaines votre canard ?

Car sérieusement, votre augmentation, moi elle me gène pas : on parle de 10€ d'augmentation par an...C'est que dalle vu la qualité de mon mag préféré  ::love::

----------


## Olivirus

Quant on voit certains magazines blindés de publicités en tout genre afficher des tarifs bien supérieurs ( avec une qualité de papier souvent supérieure certes ... ), on se dit que l'indépendance n'est pas si chèrement payée  ( et que la qualité du papier on s'en fout ... ). Longue vie à CPC.

----------


## Guest

> Il me semble que Boulon a dit "drôle" aussi. Ou alors je l'ai imaginé. Enfin en tout cas, du coup, inutile de te casser une jambe par excès d'enthousiasme.


Attends, 57,8% de ses rêves mouillés sont à mon sujet.

----------


## carapitcho

Ca tombe plutôt à pic, je comptais m'abonner en rentrant de vacances (un an de vacances wohoo) je pense que ça sera fait. C'est pas mal pour vous, sachant que je n'achetais qu'un numéro sur 2 en kiosque en moyenne depuis 2 ans. 

Bonne continuation.

édit : en fait ça doit faire au moins 4 ans !! Vu que je me suis inscrit sur le forum en 2006 et que j'ai forcément rejoind le coté obscure après avoir lu au moins un CPC !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Parce que le CanardPC de 96 pages tous les quinze jours, c'est dans les tuyaux...


Ouch.
Bah du coup l'augmentation de 40 centimes, c'est cadeau. Ou alors vous prévoyez une légère hausse à l'arrivée des 96 pages ?
Bonne chance pour les remplir par contre, quand on voit certaines périodes à l'actualité aussi excitante qu'une mare sans canards à caillasser.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ouch.
> Bah du coup l'augmentation de 40 centimes, c'est cadeau. Ou alors vous prévoyez une légère hausse à l'arrivée des 96 pages ?
> Bonne chance pour les remplir par contre, quand on voit certaines périodes à l'actualité aussi excitante qu'une mare sans canards à caillasser.


Oui Toto, si on passe à 96 pages ça augmentera encore...
Faut lire les éditos des fois.

C'est ce que j'explique dans la news, si on passe à 4€30 pour 64 pages, c'est vraiment parce qu'on n'a plus le choix : en dessous de ce prix, avec les nouveaux tarifs d'impression et de distribution, on perdrait de l'argent sur chaque magazine vendu.

Et ça nous permettra de passer pleins de dossiers et de On Y Joue Encore qu'on a pas l'occasion de mettre dans le mag' classique. On gardera 64 pages d'actualité et le reste sera composé de dossiers et de trucs un peu plus intemporel mais aussi de matos parce qu'il y a des pervers partout.

----------


## Arcadia94

> Et ça nous permettra de passer pleins de dossiers et de On Y Joue Encore qu'on a pas l'occasion de mettre dans le mag' classique. On gardera 64 pages d'actualité et le reste sera composé de dossiers et de trucs un peu plus intemporel mais aussi de matos parce qu'il y a des pervers partout.


Ça me plait ça  ::love:: 
Et sinon, Mr Boulon, pouvez-vous répondre à une question que je posais plus haut svp ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> C'était pas déjà le cas ?


Ben si c'est le cas, mais les gens s'arrêtent sur 

CanardPC : 64 pages
Concurrents : 96 pages.

Ils ne s'intéressent pas à la densité des pages et pourtant c'est marquant.

Grosso Modo, à la giga louche de la mort sans compter les pages de pubs, les pages vides et les trucs comme ça, un mensuel, c'est 96 pages à 2500 signes (et je suis gentil), ça fait 240 000 signes par mois.

CanardPC, c'est 64 pages à 4000 signes 256 000 signes par numéro, soit 512000 signes par mois...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ça me plait ça 
> Et sinon, Mr Boulon, pouvez-vous répondre à une question que je posais plus haut svp ?


J'y ai déjà répondu coco...
Dans le topic d'ailleurs.

C'est plus rentable pour nous et ça nous permet de prendre des risques et de lancer des projets si tu t'abonnes.
Si tu l'achètes en kiosque, ça nous rapporte moins mais ça nous apporte une visibilité supplémentaire.

----------


## Clad

> On gardera 64 pages d'actualité et le reste sera composé de dossiers et de trucs un peu plus intemporel


Donc en fait, une sorte de The Edge consacré quasi exclusivement au jeu micro ?!

J'ai hâte !

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca me ferait mal qu'on devienne aussi prétentieux et branlos que Edge...
Tu veux des pages uniquement dédiés à photographier des dévs anciens mannequins dans le bois de Vincennes ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Ca me ferait mal qu'on devienne aussi prétentieux et branlos que Edge...
> Tu veux des pages uniquement dédiés à photographier des dévs anciens mannequins dans le bois de Vincennes ?


Si c'est Jade Raymond, pourquoi pas  :Bave: .

----------


## Arcadia94

Ok merci pour le rensignement, et désolé, je n'avais pas vu la réponse  :Emo: 

Dans ce cas, je vais m'abonner alors, car mon point de vue c'est que la rentabilité ca aide pas mal quand même  :;):

----------


## Entropie

> Par contre, sur Android ou via le site, faut voir. Ca commence à nous travailler.


J'avoue que le format numérique m'intéresse au plus haut point. J'ai tendance à paumer des numéros et comme j'achète souvent des jeux un an après leur sortie voir plus,  j'aime revoir les tests que je ne retrouve jamais. De plus lire le mag au taff c'est pas super bien vu. 

Je ne sais pas si l'humanité est prête par contre.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben concernant un CPC numérique, je pense qu'on s'orienterait plutôt vers une appli payante qui donnerait accès à l'intégralité des tests, previews, news & co de CPC depuis sa naissance.

Et on introduirait les nouveaux numéros au bout de 2 ou 3 mois.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ben concernant un CPC numérique, je pense qu'on s'orienterait plutôt vers une appli payante qui donnerait accès à l'intégralité des tests, previews, news & co de CPC depuis sa naissance.
> 
> Et on introduirait les nouveaux numéros au bout de 2 ou 3 mois.


J'achète.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Certes, nous aurions pu couvrir toutes ces dépenses supplémentaires en  multipliant le nombre de pages de pub dans chaque numéro. Mais, nous  avons refusé de prendre ce chemin-là. En clair, notre objectif est de  vous fournir un magazine indépendant, informatif, divertissant et  particulièrement idiot. Par conséquent, il nous semblait impossible de  sacrifier cinq ou six pages de rédactionnel supplémentaire au profit des  annonceurs.


Je me posais une question en lisant l'édito dernièrement, une question qui semblera sûrement idiote à certains, mais ne connaissant rien au monde de la presse, je me la pose quand même.
Quand vous dites "sacrifier des pages de rédactionnel au profit de la pub", ça signifie nécessairement que pour être rentable, il faut que la page de pub se supplante à du contenu ? Ce n'est pas économiquement intéressant (papier + impression, ou bien format prédéfini ?) de rajouter des pages de pub en sus d'un contenu rédactionnel intact ? 
Et enfin pour l'éventuelle augmentation à 96 pages, y aura t-il la même proportion de pub que dans la version à 64 pages ? 

Bon, je précise que personnellement je me fiche un peu du prix de canard pc, je passe juste une journée à jeuner pour économiser sur ma bourse d'étudiant toutes les deux semaines, je préfère de loin lire le canard que d'en manger. Tout ce que je veux, c'est que le contenu reste de cette taille, et de qualité.

----------


## Say hello

2 ou 3 mois ça fait nettement moins "actualité", bon c'est sûr du coup ça évite de nuire aux vente papier, mais ça enterre un bon intérêt de l'appli pour ceux qui ont le support papier.

----------


## fenrhir

> sur Android





> Ben concernant un CPC numérique, je pense qu'on s'orienterait plutôt vers une appli payante qui donnerait accès à l'intégralité des tests, previews, news & co de CPC depuis sa naissance.


Si on fait un enfant ensemble, tu crois qu'il sera normal ?  ::wub:: 

Pitaing, CPC sur Android... Déjà, rien qu'un appli pour consulter les news, warf, le bonheur. Alors ça...

++++++++++++++++++++

Pour revenir au sujet : avec Canard PC, vers l'infini et au-delà !
C'est pas en ignorant les contraintes économiques ni en vous soumettant aux éditeurs que vous ferez vot' beurre de toute façon. Comme déjà si bien dit, le modèle des magasines conventionnels n'a pas trop le vent en poupe en ce moment.
C'est donc un choix intelligent, commercialement donc, et dans la droite ligne de votre choix d'indépendance.
Genre, si je ne venais pas de me réabonner, je le ferais de suite.

----------


## O.Boulon

> de rajouter des pages de pub en sus d'un contenu rédactionnel intact ?


Un mag, c'est soit 32, soit 64, soit 96, soit 100, soit 132 dans le format que l'on a choisit.
C'est les containtes de l'impression.


Qui plus est, on a toujours pensé CanardPC comme un magazine financer par les ventes et pas par la pub, ce qui garantit notre indépendance.

Donc, non, ça ne serait pas possible. Ni techniquement, ni philosophiquement.

----------


## von_yaourt

Merci pour la réponse, c'est bien ce que je pensais, une question de format autant que d'éthique.

Sinon si la version dématérialisée permet d'avoir accès aux premiers CPC ce serait vachement cool, parce que je n'ai pas commencé à lire le canard dès le début, j'adorerais pouvoir rattraper les deux/trois premières années du mag.   ::o:

----------


## kilfou

Tu peux trouver les 3 premières années sur abandonware-magazines.  ::):

----------


## von_yaourt

> Tu peux trouver les 3 premières années sur abandonware-magazines.


Je ne sais pas s'il faut que je te remercie grandement pour le lien ou s'il faut que je te haïsse pour être le responsable de l'échec cuisant que sera ma future année de master !  :;):

----------


## Percolator42

Et pour le mag avec 96 pages, vous allez faire un sondage avant de vous lancer?

----------


## zurgo

Faut faire comme les punks à chiens : faire la manche !! Zavépauneptitepiècesiouplé ?
Eh oui, même les punks à cleb'z lisent Canard Pc, si, si..

----------


## perverpepere

> Tu peux trouver les 3 premières années sur abandonware-magazines.


Merci pour le liens  :;): 


Et les rédacteurs de CPC vous avez lu:



> Si un rédacteur de Canard PC passe par ici, qu'il n'hésite pas à  m'envoyer une description du magazine et je m'empresserai de la recopier  ici.


Ou vous n'en avez rien à fiche que ce site vous fasses de la pub ?

----------


## tb-51

Une augmentation du nombre de page? Plus de news? Plus de Console? plus de double pages de pub ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh tiens ! Un gros lourd qui lit pas les topics !

----------


## dhabrelin

> _Certes, nous aurions pu couvrir toutes ces dépenses supplémentaires en  multipliant le nombre de pages de pub dans chaque numéro. Mais, nous  avons refusé de prendre ce chemin-là. En clair, notre objectif est de  vous fournir un magazine indépendant, informatif, divertissant et  particulièrement idiot. Par conséquent, il nous semblait impossible de  sacrifier cinq ou six pages de rédactionnel supplémentaire au profit des  annonceurs. Et cela à chaque numéro. Certains trouveront peut-être  notre idée débile… Mais tant pis, c’est comme ça que nous avons choisi  de faire notre métier. Sans pression ni complaisance._


Amen.

Dieu vous le rendra (comptez pas sur moi en tous cas...  :tired: )

Nan, en restant sérieux, c'est justement pour ces raisons que:
- j'achète CPC;
- je n'achète plus d'autres magazines papier JV.

Donc, un tout grand merci pour votre intégrité.  :Emo:

----------


## Legnou

M'en fous les jeux vidéos ont ruinés ma vie familiale // sentimentale, je vais donc aller vendre une couille pour me payer 10 ans d'abonnements d'un coup :D

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ben concernant un CPC numérique, je pense qu'on s'orienterait plutôt vers une appli payante qui donnerait accès à l'intégralité des tests, previews, news & co de CPC depuis sa naissance.
> 
> Et on introduirait les nouveaux numéros au bout de 2 ou 3 mois.


Appli aussi sous QT 4.6 pour Symbian et Maemo/MeeGo ?
Car bon Apple, c'est mort et Android n'a pas encore énormément de part dans les OS de téléphones (je dis bien téléphones et pas uniquement smartphones).

----------


## Emerion

Faites comme moi, ne polemiquez pas, expatriez-vous et debrouillez-vous pour trouver un coursier qui vient de France.

Je suis en Tchequie depuis 2007 et je n'ai pas rate un seul numero ni HS depuis.
Je suis meme pas a Prague, sinon je forcerai l'ambassade a le commander  ::|: 

Alors meme si c'etait un euro de plus, c'est toujours rien par rapport aux efforts pour arriver a avoir ma drogue chaque 15 jours...

----------


## Cedski

sa fera quelque santimes de moin a ne pa maitre dans le parkmettre... sur un billey de 5 y aura moin de monay.

:joueur:

----------


## podofeu

Canard PC est un très bon journal (mode lèche "on") qui vaut largement le prix demandé en regard de la qualité de son écriture, de la richesse de son équipe ainsi que de l'humour toujours de très bon gout. ::rolleyes:: 
Sérieusement je ne m'amusais plus autant en lisant un magasine depuis génération 4 donc celà date..... ::huh:: 
Donc pour moi c'est OK, c'est une augmentation justifiée contrairement à certaines hausses....

PS : en plus depuis que je vous suis, je progresse en grammaire et orthographe, merci! (trop peur des MP) ::sad:: 

Bon maintenant je veux un abonnement gratuit et un rouleau de PQ pour me nettoyer la langue....... ::P:

----------


## exarkun

"Plus sérieusement, en 6 ans, nous ne pouvons plus ignorer l’inflation, et la hausse du coût de la vie."

J'adore ! Pour moi la traduction c'est : bon les pauvres ont va vous faire cracher plus comme ça on va augmenter nos salaires. Franchement c'était pas la peine d'ajouter ça. Moi aussi je subis la hausse du coût de la vie et mon salaire n'a pas bougé, aprés avoir lu ce pavé il faudrait que je verse une larme genre les pauv' ils ont du mal à s'en sortir alors je vais dépenser mon fric dans un magazine comique. Oui parce que payer 4,30€ pour faire des articles bourré d'ironie, de métaphore, de sarcasmes et j'en passe et coller de super notes à des jeux pour les casser par derriere sur le forum non merci (ex fallout 3). Vous voulez faire des économies? Supprimez le site web , le forum les serveurs etc.. ou changer de métier.

----------


## Legnou

> Moi aussi je subis la hausse du coût de la vie et mon salaire n'a pas bougé,


www.jeracontemalife.fr




> Oui  parce que payer 4,30€ pour faire des articles bourré d'ironie, de  métaphore, de sarcasmes et j'en passe et coller de super notes à des  jeux pour les casser par derriere sur le forum non merci (ex fallout 3).  Vous voulez faire des économies? Supprimez le site web , le forum les  serveurs etc.. ou changer de métier.


Tu me fais l'effet du gars qui tout les matins se claque une couille dans la porte pour me simple plaisir d'être en rogne pour le reste de la journée.
En passant personne t'obliges a lire CPC hein si le ton et les notes te plaisent pas achète télérama

----------


## guillaumeb86

> ...


T'es mal barré pour obtenir ton succès  ::):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> bon les pauvres ont va vous faire cracher plus comme ça on va augmenter nos salaires.


Je crois que jamais personne n'aura aussi bien porté son sous-titre que toi.
On te la fait pas à toi. T'es vraiment un putain de génie en plus d'être un fin analyste économique.

----------


## Say hello

> www.jeracontemalife.fr
> 
> 
> 
> Tu me fais l'effet du gars qui tout les matins se claque une couille dans la porte pour me simple plaisir d'être en rogne pour le reste de la journée.
> En passant personne t'obliges a lire CPC hein si le ton et les notes te plaisent pas achète télérama





> T'es mal barré pour obtenir ton succès


Y'a d'autre manière de répondre. 
Vous aimez pas qu'ils disent ça parce que vous adulez le magazine qui a l'avantage d'être original et d'avoir sa touche unique, n'empêche il a plus de chance de faire un retour qui peut intéresser les rédacteurs sur ce que dégage le magazine auprès d'une part des lecteur que les trolls de lécheur de bottes qui ne feront jamais rien avancer/progresser/évoluer.

Après un avis on y adhère ou pas, mais vous allez pas obtenir une images de petit poney par l'institutrice parce que vous cassez du sucre sur le dos des pas contents pour vous faire bien voir.

Personnellement j'ai pas du tout un avis aussi tranché que lui, mais je comprends ses arguments et ce qu'il ressent, mais la hausse de prix me choque pas vraiment, c'est plus dans le sens d'avoir l'habitude de payer que 3,90€ pour ma part et un changement d'habitude, mais 4€30.. wouh mon dieu, un café de moins au distributeur par mois.  ::rolleyes:: 

Par contre je que je sens moins bien, c'est une hausse du nombre de page et du tarif pour supporter ça, et ça dans le risque d'avoir pas "plus de bon contenu" mais plus de truc comme le test du DLC de Tropico 3 "absolute power" que je résumerais par "blablablablabla..." dont seul le dernier paragraphe semble apporter des informations et être intéressant.
Alors y'a "la CPC-touch" et "l'art de remplir une page pour la maquette".
Ce test là c'était un peu trop extrême dans le néant pour moi, alors que je n'oublierais jamais la "preview" du simulateur de bateau "XTREME machin truc" (c'est le nom du "jeu" que j'oublies, mais pas la preview  :tired: ) qui était magique.


Edit:
Mais c'est sûr qu'avec une hausse pareil, ils pourront en faire des folies, comme mettre un boeing dans une piscine, c'est génial!

----------


## podofeu

> "Plus sérieusement, en 6 ans, nous ne pouvons plus ignorer l’inflation, et la hausse du coût de la vie."
> 
> J'adore ! Pour moi la traduction c'est : bon les pauvres ont va vous faire cracher plus comme ça on va augmenter nos salaires. Franchement c'était pas la peine d'ajouter ça. Moi aussi je subis la hausse du coût de la vie et mon salaire n'a pas bougé, aprés avoir lu ce pavé il faudrait que je verse une larme genre les pauv' ils ont du mal à s'en sortir alors je vais dépenser mon fric dans un magazine comique. Oui parce que payer 4,30€ pour faire des articles bourré d'ironie, de métaphore, de sarcasmes et j'en passe et coller de super notes à des jeux pour les casser par derriere sur le forum non merci (ex fallout 3). Vous voulez faire des économies? Supprimez le site web , le forum les serveurs etc.. ou changer de métier.


Encore heureux que tu puisses raler sur le serveur financer par l'augmentation du prix du canard......

----------


## Say hello

Hmm à la relecture c'est un peu extrême son post quand même.  ::P:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Y'a d'autre manière de répondre. 
> Vous aimez pas qu'ils disent ça parce que vous adulez le magazine qui a l'avantage d'être original et d'avoir sa touche unique, n'empêche il a plus de chance de faire un retour qui peut intéresser les rédacteurs sur ce que dégage le magazine auprès d'une part des lecteur que les trolls de lécheur de bottes qui ne feront jamais rien avancer/progresser/évoluer.
> 
> Après un avis on y adhère ou pas, mais vous allez pas obtenir une images de petit poney par l'institutrice parce que vous cassez du sucre sur le dos des pas contents pour vous faire bien voir.


Toi t'as pas lu toutes ses autres interventions.
Et d'ailleurs t'as pas du bien lire tout son message.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je crois que c'est la première fois que je trouve une augmentation de tarif aussi abusive. On est pris en otage.


Non rien à faire j'arrive pas à me faire l'avocat du Diable. C'est trop bien CPC.




> Je crois que jamais personne n'aura aussi bien porté son sous-titre que toi.
> On te la fait pas à toi. T'es vraiment un putain de génie en plus d'être un fin analyste économique.


Euh moi je le porte pas si mal mon sous-titre même si je déteste CPC à cause de lui.

----------


## CaeDron

Moi, j'ai qu'une chose à dire concernant l'augmentation :

M'en fous. 
Tant qu'il reste chez cet enfoiré de vendeur de journaux, c'est ce qui m'importe.  :ouaiouai: 

Les autres ? Bah c'est les autres.  ::P: h34r:

Bah ouaip, chuis un vrai ceaunnard d'égoïste et un foutu égocentrique. Détestez-moi.

C'est vrai que c'est bien plus solidaire de choisir le dépôt de bilan plutôt que de claquer 80 malheureux centimes de plus par mois. Ou de passer à l'acte, en s'abonnant pour de bon.

----------


## Say hello

> Toi t'as pas lu toutes ses autres interventions.
> Et d'ailleurs t'as pas du bien lire tout son message.


D'où le "à la relecture".
En fait j'ai plus ciblés les 2 post n'importe quoi qui ont suivit pour seulement dire "lol" "arrête de te claquer les couilles" et "I was here", parce que dès que quelqu'un a une, même minime, objection, tu as une cohorte qui vient pour rien dire, et ça fait tout sauf avancer quoi que ce soit.  ::|:

----------


## exarkun

> Je crois que jamais personne n'aura aussi bien porté son sous-titre que toi.
> On te la fait pas à toi. T'es vraiment un putain de génie en plus d'être un fin analyste économique.


Si les arguments qu'ils avancent sont valables on ne dit pas aux clients "on augment les prix pour s'augmenter un peu". Pour moi ça ne passe pas voilà tout, je trouve ça même insultant, ils auraient fait l'impasse là dessus j'aurai rien eu à dire point barre.

----------


## hYper_activitY

Ils ont au moins l'honnêteté de le dire.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hum...
Oh, c'est donc pour Exarkun que mes laquais ont troublé mon repas gastronomique au 16 de l'Hôtel Ambassador...

.

----------


## Nelfe

> "Plus sérieusement, en 6 ans, nous ne pouvons plus ignorer l’inflation, et la hausse du coût de la vie."
> 
> J'adore ! Pour moi la traduction c'est : bon les pauvres ont va vous faire cracher plus comme ça on va augmenter nos salaires. Franchement c'était pas la peine d'ajouter ça. Moi aussi je subis la hausse du coût de la vie et mon salaire n'a pas bougé, aprés avoir lu ce pavé il faudrait que je verse une larme genre les pauv' ils ont du mal à s'en sortir alors je vais dépenser mon fric dans un magazine comique. Oui parce que payer 4,30€ pour faire des articles bourré d'ironie, de métaphore, de sarcasmes et j'en passe et coller de super notes à des jeux pour les casser par derriere sur le forum non merci (ex fallout 3). Vous voulez faire des économies? Supprimez le site web , le forum les serveurs etc.. ou changer de métier.

----------


## Akodo

Le seul qui me fera accepter cette hausse de prix abusive, ce sera le retour du strip du mercredi de Couly.
Franchement, augmenter vos salaires pour vous acheter des after heights en plus... Ts ts ts.

----------


## guillaumeb86

> D'où le "à la relecture".
> En fait j'ai plus ciblés les 2 post n'importe quoi qui ont suivit pour seulement dire "lol" "arrête de te claquer les couilles" et "I was here", parce que dès que quelqu'un a une, même minime, objection, tu as une cohorte qui vient pour rien dire, et ça fait tout sauf avancer quoi que ce soit.


Je veux bien contre-argumenter mais faut des arguments en face  ::): 
Que exarkun n'aime pas le style de CPC, ok, mais ce n'est pas ça qui va justifier la stabilité éternelle du prix du mag  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Plus sérieusement, mon cher Exarkun, tu serais quelqu'un d'autre, on recevrait tes remarques avec le plus grand soin.
Mais t'es le gars qui poste sur le forum que "le viol c'est pas si grave pour les japonaises", mais aussi le gars qui voulait porter plainte contre CanardPC parce qu'on avait évoqué en news une histoire de chat maltraité dont le propriétaire s'était fait humilier par 4Chan et j'en passe.

Enfin tout ça, c'est pas grave, c'est juste histoire d'avoir mon quota d'attaque ad hominem avant la fin de la semaine.
Non, ce qui m'incite le plus à prendre ton avis avec des pincettes de chez Caterpillar et une combinaison HazMat, c'est ça : 




> PS : Bha tu sais pour 'le trou de balle d'honneur" reserve le toi pour toi et la redac , parce que moi je viens gratuitement sur un forum d'un hedbomadaire payant que je n'acheterai jamais et donc les recettes servent à financer ce forum en partie. Merci au revoir bloggeur en herbe.


Tu ne nous lis pas, tu ne paie pas le mag', tu profites du forum alors en plus ne vient pas te plaindre... Laisse plutôt tous les moutons qui paient pour que toi tu profites du forum et des serveurs le faire à ta place...

Après pour te répondre sur les arguments et pas sur les intentions (malveillantes t'animant) et bien c'est simple :
-Quand on est transparent, on est pleinement transparent même si ça te plaît pas. Il est hors de question de passer sous silence notre volonté de payer les membres de la rédaction à leur juste valeur pour un prétexte à deux balles,
-Kahn, Moquette, Sébum, Zoulou, Raphi, Toxic, Kalash et j'en passe méritent d'être payé à la hauteur de leurs efforts et de leur talent. Pour l'instant, ils sont payé chichement et certains mois sont plus fastes que d'autres. Ce n'est pas normal.

Quand on lance un magazine de jeux vidéo sur PC, on fait pas ça uniquement par passion ou par bonté d'âme: on fait ça pour vivre et faire vivre sa passion. Et croyez moi, si les membres de la rédaction devaient bosser à côté pour manger et en plus écrire le mag, il serait nettement plus mauvais et je ne pense pas qu'il existerait encore.

En augmentant le prix du mag', on réussit à préserver le concept de CanardPC dans son intégralité : pas de pages de pub en plus et toujours autant de rédactionnel, un lectorat fidèle qui nous libère de toute pression en rendant l'importance de la pub secondaire dans notre budget, une périodicité capable de fournir des infos fraîches et un nombre de pages conservés, une densité d'information supérieure à tous nos confrères,  un magazine bien distribué dans toutes la France. 
Et tout cela n'est possible que grâce aux hommes et femmes derrière le mag. Et il est juste qu'ils puissent toucher un petit peu plus que le SMIC.

Tout travail mérite salaire et crois moi, ils travaillent comme des damnés et même si on réussissait à les payer 2000 euros par mois, ça serait encore pas juste.

Maintenant, cher Exarkun, on sait bien tous les deux que tu n'en as rien à battre de ce que je raconte : les raisons, les arguments, les explications, la franchise, tu t'en branles. Si tu postes, une fois de plus, c'est pour essayer de flinguer CanardPC parce que t'as pas aimé qu'on t'ait secoué les puces à chaque fois que tu as sorti une connerie quasi criminelle sur le forum.
T'aurais au moins pu créer un multi...

Enfin bon, j'en profite pour signaler que j'ai fait tout mon possible pour garder un peu de retenu, parce qu'entendre un jeune homme parler de mes potes et collègues comme ça, ça me donne juste envie de le démembrer. Bravo, si les autres intervenant t'ont tout de suite cerner, t'as parfaitement réussit à me troller.

PS : Fallout 3 a eu 5 et 7.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est tellement gros que je soupçonne Exarkun d'être un  troll depuis son inscription  en fait...
Parce que c'est humainement pas possible d'être aussi con.
Ou alors il fait partie des 700 singes qui essayent d'écrire du Shakespeare, et se plante à chaque fois.

---------- Post ajouté à 23h53 ----------




> on fait ça pour vivre et faire vivre sa passion.


En gros on vous paye pour pratiquer vos loisirs tranquillement   ::ninja:: 


Edit: 96 pages ça ne risque pas de faire "trop" pour le coup ? Je serais le premier ravi d'avoir une centaine de pages à lire toutes les quinzaines, mais je crains de tomber sur du remplissage à un moment ou un autre quand même. Passer sur une formule un peu moins ambitieuse au début serait peut être préférable ? Genre 80 pages. Puis ça ferait une hausse de prix moins rebutante.

----------


## Thomasorus

Perso je suis contre l'augmentation des pages. Pourquoi ? Parce que actuellement CPC possède le nombre de pages idéal pour que je le lise en deux semaines. Plus de pages = pas le temps de lire = numéros en retard = magazine pas lu = abandon du magazine.

Non à l'ajout de pages, oui à toujours plus de qualité !  ::lol::

----------


## Guest

Mais t'applaudis à chaque fois que t'en finis un ou pas ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

S'il est en train de faire caca quand il le finit, ça risque de prêter à confusion pour sa copine.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Passer  sur une formule un peu moins ambitieuse au début serait peut être  préférable ? Genre 80 pages. Puis ça ferait une hausse de prix moins  rebutante.





> Un mag, c'est soit 32, soit 64, soit 96, soit 100, soit 132 dans le format que l'on a choisit.
> C'est les containtes de l'impression.


La page d'avant, pourtant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La ramène pas, toi.  :tired: 
D'ailleurs pourquoi ne pas avoir le choix du nombre de pages ? Economie ? Imprimeur méchant ?

----------


## podofeu

C'est bizarre, dans ce pays dès que la question de la rétribution du travail se pose nous observons une montée démagogique digne d'une réaction à la douleur
(rapide, non réfléchie et intense) ::P: 

Mais ouais aller!!!d'ailleurs on devrait tout de suite collectiviser Canard PC, et traduire  tous leurs membres devant un jury populaire.

 :^_^:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> La ramène pas, toi. 
> D'ailleurs pourquoi ne pas avoir le choix du nombre de pages ? Economie ? Imprimeur méchant ?


Quand je vois des chiffres magiques comme 32 ou 64 pages, j'imagine qu'un canard, à l'origine, est imprimé dans tous les sens sur une/plusieurs immense(s) feuille(s) qui sont pliées et découpées ensuite (selon le nombre de pliages et le découpage je ne serais pas étonné de voir surgir le concept de "format A3" ou "A4" à un moment donné).

Du coup, 32, 64 pages, ça se comprend par exemple. D'autres formats plus exotiques comme 100 pages ont pu être normalisés ensuite. Mais j'imagine qu'on ne va pas inventer de nouvelles machines (massicots ?) juste pour que le canard PC aie 80 pages.

Maintenant peut-être que j'affabule totalement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais je pensais la même chose, c'est le 100 pages qui me faisait douter.
Mais de mémoire, y'a pas un HS de 80 pages environ qui ne correspondait pas à ces normes ?

----------


## titi3

Ouais oué wai.....tout ça pour payer à la rédac une Ferrari et rouler des ailes devant les cannes au bord de la mare  ::|:  Ce scandale est un pingouin  ::P:

----------


## Percolator42

> Perso je suis contre l'augmentation des pages. Pourquoi ? Parce que actuellement CPC possède le nombre de pages idéal pour que je le lise en deux semaines. Plus de pages = pas le temps de lire = numéros en retard = magazine pas lu = abandon du magazine.
> 
> Non à l'ajout de pages, oui à toujours plus de qualité !


Du même avis que toi ::): 
Et par la suite à la limite faire plus de cpc hors-série.
C'est pour cela que je demandais si un sondage allait être fait.

----------


## GodziFa

Voilà, réabonné. Mais c'est surtout histoire de profiter de l'euro ridiculement bas (moi radin?)  :Cigare:

----------


## exarkun

> Plus sérieusement, mon cher Exarkun, tu serais quelqu'un d'autre, on recevrait tes remarques avec le plus grand soin.
> Mais t'es le gars qui poste sur le forum que "le viol c'est pas si grave pour les japonaises", mais aussi le gars qui voulait porter plainte contre CanardPC parce qu'on avait évoqué en news une histoire de chat maltraité dont le propriétaire s'était fait humilier par 4Chan et j'en passe.
> 
> Enfin tout ça, c'est pas grave, c'est juste histoire d'avoir mon quota d'attaque ad hominem avant la fin de la semaine.
> Non, ce qui m'incite le plus à prendre ton avis avec des pincettes de chez Caterpillar et une combinaison HazMat, c'est ça : 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu ne nous lis pas, tu ne paie pas le mag', tu profites du forum alors en plus ne vient pas te plaindre... Laisse plutôt tous les moutons qui paient pour que toi tu profites du forum et des serveurs le faire à ta place...
> ...


Cher Boulon je dis ce que je pense, je le dis pas avec le plus grand soin c'est vrai mais puisque tu es franc dans tes messages je le suis aussi. Aprés que tu le prennes comme ça je peux le comprendre tu défends ton boulot et le boulot de tes collègues, j'ai dis ce que je ressentais voilà tout. 

C'est vrai que je n'achète pas le magazine parce que 7,80€ par mois je trouve ça exorbitant pour un mag bimensuel de jeux vidéo et aussi pour d'autre raisons que tu connais. Ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'acheter les hors série hardware que je trouve intéressant.

Mes propos n'engage que moi après ce que les autres (donc ceux qui ne sont pas attaché à la rédaction) en pense je m'en fous, et ça depuis le jour où aprés avoir exprimé une opinion différente sur un jeu sur le forum, je me suis défoncé par la communauté qui ne pouvais pas comprendre que je puisse aimer un tel jeux (que j'ai acheté comme tout mes jeux d'ailleurs).

Maintenant pour clore le débat et finir de me "démembrer" en public (parce que l'on sait tout les deux que les paroles dépassent les pensée mais bon si ça peux te permettre de te défouler sur moi par écrit...)  pourquoi tu ne mettrais pas en ligne ta feuille de paye histoire de me calmer une bonne fois pour toute? Après tout je ne sais pas combien touche les journalistes de jeux video ça serait une bonne occasion de le savoir. Je trouve ça dommage que certains de tes collaborateurs touche le SMIC mais je t'assure que c'est le cas de la plupart des gens en France, j'en suis désolé pour eux (j"en suis pas loin moi aussi).

Enfin a chaque fois tu me balance à la gueule "le viol c'est pas si grave pour les japonaises" hors de son contexte, c'est un peu facile et pas très professionnel de ta part, si je me souviens il s'agissait d'un jeu de simulation de viol "Rapelay" un truc comme ça, un jeux comme il en existe plein au Japon, je te rappel que cela fait partie de leur culture videolubrique et qu'en tant qu'occidentaux nous n'avons pas le droit de les juger même si je trouve ces jeux dégradants pour l'image de la femme (En France les pornos mettant en scene des viols ça existe c'est pas interdit pourtant , c'est tout aussi dégradant) . Je te rappel aussi que défendre l'idée, sur un forum tout public, que ce n'est pas si grave de maltraiter un animal je trouve ça juste dégoutant surtout quand certains s'en amuse et prenne ça à la légère, il ne s'agissait pas d'un jeu video pourtant.

----------


## podofeu

Et celà prouvera quoi de voir sa feuille de paye ?? ::huh:: 
Ah oui bien sur !!!il existe un barème pour évaluer et vérifier si le salaire est bien en adéquation avec le travail fourni ::P:

----------


## alba

> En passant personne t'obliges a lire CPC hein si le ton et les notes te plaisent pas achète télérama


Si je vous dit que je lis les 2 je vais encore me faire lyncher?  ::|: 




> blabla


T'es le multi de qui en fait? Poireau? Rat cochon?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais y'a même plus la peine de le lyncher, il s'enfonce tout seul.

Exarkun, si tu travailles, t'as pas des augmentations tous les ans ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, permet-moi de te dire que tu te fais enfiler profond par ta boîte.

Bisoux.

edit: c'est quand même couillu d'attaquer le site/forum soi-disant en partie responsable du coût "exorbitant" (combien tu les payes tes jeux ?) du mag', forum/site que tu avoues ne pas apprécier, tout ça pour râler sur l'augmentation d'un mag' que tu n'achètes et lis pas "parce que tu n'aimes pas".
T'as pas l'impression qu'il te manque des connexions dans la tête là ?
Indice: je n'aime pas les brocolis. Pourtant je ne hurle pas sur les forums dédiés aux brocolis, parce que je m'en fous.

Et je ne pige pas pourquoi tu te plains de l'augmentation d'un truc que t'achète pas...

----------


## Despairados

Moi ce que je retiens, c'est le nombre d'abonnements/réabonnements qui ont suivi l'annonce de l'augmentation. Ils vont se dire que ça marche bien d'augmenter et on va avoir un canard à 5€16 dans 6 mois  :Cigare: 

Sinon blague à part, j'ai profité de l'occase pour moi aussi m'abonner, déjà parce que je ne l'achète que sporadiquement donc ce sera l'occase d'avoir mes deux numéros par mois, et puis parce que ça fait un moment que j'en ai envie donc je profite pour une fois d'avoir les thunes, ça revient moins cher (c'est un argument pour je ne m'en cache pas) mais en plus ça vous fait gagner plus de blé pour vous financer les roll's de service.  :B):

----------


## carbish

Le prochain édito ressemblera t-il à celui-ci ?



*Tentative de blague*

----------


## CaeDron

> pourquoi tu ne mettrais pas en ligne ta feuille de paye histoire de me calmer une bonne fois pour toute


A mon avis, c'est en fait un inspecteur du fisc qui cherche à coincer Boulon  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

En tout cas, merci à tous ceux qui nous témoignent leur confiance et leur fidélité, ça nous touche vraiment et ça nous motive pour le futur.

----------


## Shurin

Bien, si on a réussit à vous motiver se sera 128 pages toutes les deux semaines. 
Et vite! :Cigare:

----------


## carbish

> En tout cas, merci à tous ceux qui nous témoignent leur confiance et leur fidélité, ça nous touche vraiment et ça nous motive pour le futur.




Ceci dit, c'est plutôt vous qu'on doit remercier pour les tranches de rire et de réflexion que vous nous proposez.
Par ailleurs, trouver un journal qui parle aussi bien au parisien qu'au thierachien, ça tient de l'exploit.

----------


## Legnou

> Y'a d'autre manière de répondre. 
> Vous aimez pas qu'ils disent ça parce que vous adulez le magazine qui a l'avantage d'être original et d'avoir sa touche unique, n'empêche il a plus de chance de faire un retour qui peut intéresser les rédacteurs sur ce que dégage le magazine auprès d'une part des lecteur que les trolls de lécheur de bottes qui ne feront jamais rien avancer/progresser/évoluer.


Si si c'est des manières de répondre à quelqu'un qui n'achète pas le journal, qui trouve que ses test sont bidon et qui en critique le prix, mais qui viens quand même râler sur le forum payé par le journal... 

Personnellement je n'achète pas le xxxxxxx(mettez ici le nom d'un journal que vous n'achetez pas), mais par contre ils peuvent le vendre au prix qu'ils veulent (1€, 2€, 30€, ou même 5 bananes et une chèvre) Je m'en bats les flans toute la journée et je ne permettrai pas d'aller gueuler contre le fait que les journalistes du dit journal soient payés correctement.

Et sinon effectivement on peut regretter l'augmentation du prix du journal, mais bon pour rappel, Canard PC n'est pas vital, c'est un petit luxe//plaisir que l'on s'offre au détriment d'autre chose. 
Si vous voulez gueuler, allez plutôt gueuler contre les traders qui font monter le prix du blé pour empocher plus de fric et qui font doubler le prix des pâtes en 15 jours. 


Dernier point .. depuis hier j'ai quelque part vaguement honte d'être  marseillais .. comprenne qui pourra.

----------


## Sim's

> ...


Tu dois avoir une vie passionnante pour passer ton temps à critiquer un mag' que tu ne lis pas.

----------


## Shapa

Je suis vraiment le seul gros con de riche qui se dit que 4.30€ tous les 15 jours c'est rien? Je veux dire j'ai fumé quelques temps et je lâchait 10 euros /semaines sans rechigner du coup 4.30€/15j ça me parait petit joueur. Donc protip pour les fumeurs arrêtez et achetez CPC, c'est moins cher, ou alors fumez CPC au choix.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Dernier point .. depuis hier j'ai quelque part vaguement honte d'être  marseillais .. comprenne qui pourra.


Parce que tu n'es pas allé me chercher mon Scythe Musashi  :Emo:  ?

----------


## Herchel

Je vais juste dire un truc: en Belgique,on paie déjà 4,10 euros depuis le début et on ne pleure pas pour ça.
Mais on a le choix: soit on achète un PC jeux ou un Joystick pas loin de 10 euros pour des infos datant d'un mois et demi minimum avec une chiée de doubles pages de pubs et des articles complaisants, soit on a CPC pas loin de 10 euros non plus mais avec des infos plus fraiches et des critiques qui rencontrent mieux ce que les vieux joueurs veulent savoir d'un jeu.

Maintenant,je suis d'accord avec un post plus haut où il est dit que le test de l'addon de tropico 3 est un scandale...Un peu trop de bla bla et pas beaucoup d'infos (du moins,c'est parfois difficile de faire le tri).J'adore les délires de ce style mais c'est vrai que cette fois,c'était un peu de l'abus.

Sinon,merci pour le forum.

Ce magazine est un scandale!

----------


## kpouer

> Moi aussi je subis la hausse du coût de la vie et mon salaire n'a pas bougé


En 6 ans il a pas bougé ? Il est temps de démissionner ...

----------


## CaeDron

> ... ce que les vieux joueurs veulent savoir d'un jeu.


Pas que les vieux ! Juste les moins teubés  ::P: h34r:

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

Je voudrais m'abonner pour un an mais point de vue thunes le moment est mal choisi, j'ai plein de frais à la con qui arrive en Septembre.
C'est possible un abonnement à crédit genre 3E90 tout les 15 Jours? ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai bien aimé le test de l'add-on de Tropico. Les infos étaient là, mais imagées et distillées dans la narration, pas sous forme synthétique.

----------


## O.Boulon

> J'ai bien aimé le test de l'add-on de Tropico. Les infos étaient là, mais imagées et distillées dans la narration, pas sous forme synthétique.


Voilà, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il est passé.
Chaque paragraphe apporte une nouveauté du jeu, narrée.
Après, je peux comprendre qu'on passe à côté. C'est juste que c'est trop bien fait. Il est doué ce petit Moquette.

----------


## podofeu

Moi aussi je trouve que les petits nouveaux se débrouillent bien.
 :^_^: 
Bon je viens d'aller braquer mon buraliste, il ne restait qu'un seul numéro spécial été  ::O: 
je vais le faire durer aussi longtemps qu'un magnum en plein soleil! :^_^:

----------


## darkgrievous

> J'ai bien aimé le test de l'add-on de Tropico. Les infos étaient là, mais imagées et distillées dans la narration, pas sous forme synthétique.


Idem, surtout que dans mes souvenirs c'est loin d’être la première fois que cpc préfère un genre narratif pour ses textes :souvenirdelycée:

----------


## Despairados

J'avais adoré le test de Anno 1404 (je crois ?  :nawak:  ) qui avait justement un style narratif plus que description des nouveautés de l'opus, avec le testeur qui reçoit sa version preview et qui s'enferme chez lui, se met à jouer comme un porc pendant 48H etc. C'était à hurler de rire et ça n'empêchait pas qu'on avait toutes les infos sur le jeu.

J'ai pas lu ce fameux test pour Tropico mais si c'est dans le même genre, j'adore.  :;):

----------


## Kwaio

D'ailleurs j'avais lu une fois que l'abonnement, même si moins cher, vous rapportait plus du fait que la marge du marchant de journaux est bien supérieur au cout de distribution.

J'dis une bêtise ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> D'ailleurs j'avais lu une fois que l'abonnement, même si moins cher, vous rapportait plus du fait que la marge du marchant de journaux est bien supérieur au cout de distribution.
> 
> J'dis une bêtise ?


L'abonnement a des avantages et des inconvénients. L'avantage, comme le disait Boulon, c'est qu'il nous apporte de la trésorerie. 
La marge est à peu prêt la même.

Après, il faut savoir que pour la distribution en kiosques, la marge dépend du taux d'invendus. 

Si trop de personnes s'abonnent, on vend moins en kiosques et on touche moins d'argent pour chaque numéro, vu que le taux d'invendus augmente. 
Et si le nombre d'exemplaires vendus en kiosques est supérieur à celui des abonnements, ça nous fait perdre de l'argent.
Il faut donc trouver le bon équilibre.

----------


## kpouer

> L'abonnement a des avantages et des inconvénients. L'avantage, comme le disait Boulon, c'est qu'il nous apporte de la trésorerie. 
> La marge est à peu prêt la même.
> 
> Après, il faut savoir que pour la distribution en kiosques, la marge dépend du taux d'invendus. 
> 
> Si trop de personnes s'abonnent, on vend moins en kiosques et on touche moins d'argent pour chaque numéro, vu que le taux d'invendus augmente. 
> Et si le nombre d'exemplaires vendus en kiosques est supérieur à celui des abonnements, ça nous fait perdre de l'argent.
> Il faut donc trouver le bon équilibre.


Faudrait mettre un baromètre sur le site web pour qu'on sache s'il est temps de s'abonner ou s'il vaut mieux acheter en kiosque.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Faudrait mettre un baromètre sur le site web pour qu'on sache s'il est temps de s'abonner ou s'il vaut mieux acheter en kiosque.


Excellent !  :^_^:

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'avais adoré le test de Anno 1404 (je crois ?  ) qui avait justement un style narratif plus que description des nouveautés de l'opus, avec le testeur qui reçoit sa version preview et qui s'enferme chez lui, se met à jouer comme un porc pendant 48H etc. C'était à hurler de rire et ça n'empêchait pas qu'on avait toutes les infos sur le jeu.
> 
> J'ai pas lu ce fameux test pour Tropico mais si c'est dans le même genre, j'adore.


C'est de la repompe de Monsieur Pomme de Terre, qui testait Ultima Online en parlant du couscous de sa maman.  ::o:

----------


## picha67

Je préfère payer quelques centimes en plus, plutôt que d'avoir un mag qui ressemble à un "20 minutes".
Longue vie à CPC.

----------


## Emerion

Heu, pour revenir a la taille du mag, moi je suis pour l'augmentation du prix et des pages...

Non, parceque la ou j'habite en Tchequie, on a des tramways, pas des trucs ultra-modernes comme sur nos grandes villes francaises, mais des trucs qui datent du communisme, avec des essieux en rotule de capitaliste, donc foncierement cela ne roule pas si vite...

Alors j'ai pleins de temps chaque jour pour vous lire...

PS: Moi j'aurais bien voulu m'abonner, mais le prix pour la Republique Tcheque est tout bonnement du vol pour le peu que vous allez en percevoir... Ah non tiens, je confond avec le prix du Mad-Movies... Enfin, c'est pareil, c'est trop cher, quand meme... Y'a personne en Septembre qui veut visiter la Tchequie? Et m'ammener ceux de la rentree  :B):

----------


## filss

Vous avez l'air tellement désolé pour cette petite augmentation de 40c, c'est mignon.

Quand le prix de mon paquet de cloppes augmente tous les 6 mois personne ne vient s'escuser! On vous aime quand même les gars  ::):

----------


## shamrok

L'indépendance a toujours eu un prix , ainsi que la qualité. Alors, pour ma part, je les mettrai sans hésiter les 40c. Quand tu penses que je paye 40c la café à mon taff... sauf que mon café, il me fait pas rire, sauf s'il veut se jeter sur les pompes de mon boss ! allez , keep going guys
PS: Boulon, au fait, j'ai mis les clés de ta ferrari sous le paillasson comme prévu. Merci pour le pret !

----------


## Warzlouf

Un magazine indépendant et pas truffé de pub qui me fait rire comme un con dans les lieux publics, ça n'a pas de prix.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Si.
4,30€.

Sinon, dans l'hypothèse où vous passeriez à 130 pages, une idée du tarif de ce nouveau mag' ?

----------


## Euklif

Houla... Perso, je conseillerais de commencer par 96 pages. Faire un mag pour l'été de qualité, ça marche. Mais après, c'est quand même tout un rythme à entretenir.

----------


## Buite

Bonsoir,
Je suis nouveau sur le forum mais je suis dépucelé du CanardPC et depuis longtemps.
Je tiens à poster sur ce sujet car la réaction de certaines personnes m'indigne... Ça fait limite honte!! ::(:  Comment peut on dire autant d'idiotie?? Comment vous (doivent se reconnaitre les ramolis du bulbe pour qui 40 centimes de plus dans un magazine de qualité  sont signe de banqueroute que dis-je de famine!!!!) pouvez tenir des propos si bas?
40 centimes le numéro ça fait 80 centimes au moi. Qui aujourd'hui est à 80 centimes prés?? vous?? certainement pas! Si vous étiez à 80 centimes prés vous ne traineriez pas sur un forum à insulter tous le monde et a tenir des propos plus nul les uns que les autres.
Et qu'est-ce que ca peut bien vous regarder/gêner que les journalistes aient une augmentation? Franchement ils fournissent un travail de qualité, et un bi-mensuel (et non un magazine screen-shot) délectable.
Même moi qui suis étudiant dans une ville horriblement chère dans des études qui coute la peau du cul, 80 centimes de plus au mois ne m'empêchera pas d'acheter mon magazine préféré! Même pendant les durs moments pâtes jambon...
Sur ce je tiens à féliciter la team a Boulon pour son travail et franchement merci pour votre humour et vos test, ça fait du bien par ces dur moment. :;):  :;):  :;):

----------


## kpouer

Buite, c'est joli ton petit pavé mais j'ai l'impression que tu t'énerves pour rien, pour ma part en tout cas j'ai pas vu grande monde pleurnicher sur cette hausse dans ce forum.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Attend, 80c de plus, je serais obligé de ne prendre qu'un tiers de café quand j'irais au restaurant  :Emo: 
C'est une honte !

----------


## Buite

Désolé de m'être énervé mais les posts d'Exarkun m'ont mis hors de moi.

Un tier de café! Ben tu peu faire une quête dans le restaurant ou faire la manche dehors avant de rentrer!

----------


## kpouer

> Désolé de m'être énervé mais les posts d'Exarkun m'ont mis hors de moi.
> 
> Un tier de café! Ben tu peu faire une quête dans le restaurant ou faire la manche dehors avant de rentrer!


Il suffit de faire le tour des tables pour récupérer les pourboires sinon.  :B):

----------


## Buite

Ou plus radical, tu va au restaurant mais tu ne prend que le café, tu regarde ta famille ou tes amis manger et toi tu commande que le café!
La tu va économiser plus de 80 centimes!!

----------


## perverpepere

> Ou plus radical, tu va au restaurant mais tu ne prend que le café, tu regarde ta famille ou tes amis manger et toi tu commande que le café!
> La tu va économiser plus de 80 centimes!!


Nawak, le plus simple c'est de se faire inviter.
Une perruque, une minijupe et un coup de maquillage et zou ca roule  :B): 
A oui très important faut pas oublier de se raser les pattes aussi, sinon ca marche moins bien, et il y a de forte chance que quand tu expliques que tu es un travelos ca ne dérange pas du tout ton charmant invitateur  ::o:

----------


## Buite

HAN! ::O: 
Et si il te fait bouffer du LSD? T'es bon pour un sacré mal de cul? Mais bon on s'en fou! Un mal de cul pour pouvoir lire CanardPC on a vu pire! ::P: 

(Je soupçonne JohnClaude d'avoir vendu sa C5 pour pouvoir toujours lire CPC malgrès l'augmentation)

----------


## Hardc000re

Quand on y réfléchit, 40 centimes pour couvrir l'augmentation des frais d'impression, les nouveaux barèmes du distributeur et permettre un salaire plus en adéquation aux efforts fournis pour écrire le mag toutes les deux semaines, ça fait quand même pas énorme. 

J'ai une question pour la rédaction, mais si c'est trop indiscret laissez tomber.
Quelle est, en pourcentage de ces 40 centimes, la part qui couvre l'augmentation des frais?  

Vu de l'extérieur, ça me donne pas l'impression que vous allez tant indexer votre salaire que ça.

----------


## Eskull885

Le but, c'est de faire renaitre les magazines de qualité qui n'ont pas peur de tirer la langue. pkoi pas. Vous embellissez les rayons papier-chiote qu'on trouve généralement dans toutes les librairies.

----------


## carapitcho

Ca y est, j'ai craqué ! J'ai jamais été aussi content de lacher 70€ (enfin je crois). J'aurai bien acheté l'abonnement sur 2 ans, mais je risque de partir vivre en dehors de l'UE pour quelques temps si tout se passe bien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Comment vous (doivent se reconnaitre les ramolis du bulbe pour qui 40 centimes de plus dans un magazine de qualité  sont signe de banqueroute que dis-je de famine!!!!) pouvez tenir des propos si bas?
> 40 centimes le numéro ça fait 80 centimes au moi. Qui aujourd'hui est à 80 centimes prés?? vous?? certainement pas! Si vous étiez à 80 centimes prés vous ne traineriez pas sur un forum à insulter tous le monde et a tenir des propos plus nul les uns que les autres.


Même si personnellement cette augmentation de tarif ne me fais ni chaud ni froid car je ne suis effectivement pas à 80c près, tu remarqueras que Boulon tiens une position quand même plus pondérée que la tienne et comprend, lui, que pour certaines personnes, 80c de plus sont 80c de trop. 
Bon sinon dans le fond, je suis assez d'accord avec toi concernant les râleurs professionnels dont les posts t'ont fait péter un boul... un câble.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, mais faut juste faire la différence entre Exarkun qui a posté juste pour nuire et les autres qui ont pu se plaindre.
Et personne ne s'est plaint je crois.

----------


## KiwiX

Faudrait précisé que pour 40 centimes en plus, on aura le droit à des dédicaces à chaque fois. Et qu'un jour, on aura nos t-shirts CPC, nos peluches...  :Bave:

----------


## perverpepere

> Quand on y réfléchit, 40 centimes pour couvrir l'augmentation des frais d'impression, les nouveaux barèmes du distributeur et permettre un salaire plus en adéquation aux efforts fournis pour écrire le mag toutes les deux semaines, ça fait quand même pas énorme.


Je connais pas les salaires des journalistes chez CPC, mais à mon avis ils ne touchent pas autant qu'ils le méritent.
Malheureusement c'est le cas pour beaucoup de journaliste de la presse écrite.





> HAN!
> Et si il te fait bouffer du LSD? T'es bon pour un sacré mal de cul? Mais bon on s'en fou! Un mal de cul pour pouvoir lire CanardPC on a vu pire!


Le meme problème peut se poser si l'invitateur est bisexuelle, ou trop bourré pour faire la différence.
Mais bon faut etre bon joueur, tu as eu ton repas gratuit, après faut passer à la casserole. ::sad::

----------


## Lt Anderson

Mon Dieu, Zeus et Jupiter... Exarkun... J'avais pas lu.  ::O:  ::O: 

Il a pas réfléchi, c'est ça en fait?

Si il savait ce que c'est de tenir à bout de bras un périodique lié à une passion et seulement une passion.
Je ne suis que pigiste, mais c'est suffisant pour me faire une idée.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Nan mais en même temps il a raison. Ils avaient qu'à faire un vrai métier au lieu de tester des jeux vidéos.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quand tu te tapes Saw, Rogue Warrior ou Sniper Ghost Warrior, tu crois que c'est pas du taffe ?  :tired:

----------


## perverpepere

> Quand tu te tapes Saw, Rogue Warrior ou Sniper Ghost Warrior, tu crois que c'est pas du taffe ?


Et le simulateur de bucherons ? c'est de la gnognotte peut etre

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Et le simulateur de bucherons ? c'est de la gnognotte peut etre


Ah ouais mais si tu vas dans le hardc0re direct, on va pas pouvoir discuter quoi.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Faudrait mettre un baromètre sur le site web pour qu'on sache s'il est temps de s'abonner ou s'il vaut mieux acheter en kiosque.


Oui pas con  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 11h10 ----------




> Quand on y réfléchit, 40 centimes pour couvrir l'augmentation des frais d'impression, les nouveaux barèmes du distributeur et permettre un salaire plus en adéquation aux efforts fournis pour écrire le mag toutes les deux semaines, ça fait quand même pas énorme. 
> 
> J'ai une question pour la rédaction, mais si c'est trop indiscret laissez tomber.
> Quelle est, en pourcentage de ces 40 centimes, la part qui couvre l'augmentation des frais?  
> 
> Vu de l'extérieur, ça me donne pas l'impression que vous allez tant indexer votre salaire que ça.


30 cent.

----------


## Eklis

> 30 cent.


Bon, c'est décidé, je vais aider exarkun à faire son denial of service sur le site. Vous allez ramasser.

----------


## Hardc000re

> 30 cent.


Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## Akodo

Ça veut dire que vous gardez 10 centimes pour vous  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:  !
Vous êtes des rats. Pire, des 

Spoiler Alert! 


pirats

  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Arcadia94

http://mp3.generationmp3.com/wp-cont...ipiak.jpg.jpeg  ::ninja::

----------


## kpouer

> 30 cent.


Si je peux me permettre avec une remarque n'ayant aucun intérêt, en France un euro ne se divise pas en 100 "cent" mais en centimes.

Article L111-1 du code monétaire et financier




> Article L111-1
> La monnaie de la France est l'euro. Un euro est divisé en cent centimes.


Bon c'est vrai, je pense qu'on s'en fiche au final.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est surtout une abréviation.
Comme ct quoi.

----------


## kpouer

> C'est surtout une abréviation.
> Comme ct quoi.


Pris comme ca oui, mais certains le disent même à l'oral, ca arrache les oreilles.

----------


## Medjes

> Pris comme ca oui, mais certains le disent même à l'oral, ca arrache les oreilles.


 
-"Canard pc s'il vous plait"
-"Quatre euros et trente kteus!"



 ::huh::

----------


## Danou

Bonsoir a toutes et a tous,je suis nouveau sur canard pc.
Je suis tombe sur votre site en lisant wikipedia pour vous dire l heureuse coïncidence,donc voila je voulais demande aux gens si présent s’il savait me dire la différence entre ce magasine et joyistck.
J’ai un peu lu que vous avez un passe commun après je ne sais pas grand chose.
Ca doit faire 7 ans que je lis joyistcik et jamais lu d autre mag.De un parce que dans mon village il a pas énormément de choix soit joyistck soit d autre magasine pour consoles

Donc en résumé si qlqn c est vite me dire la différence entre vous et de 2 ou on sait trouve votre magasine en Belgique,habitant la région de Mons.
Ps chez nous on paye 8.60 pour joyistick

----------


## sissi

> Bonsoir a toutes et a tous,je suis nouveau sur canard pc.
> Je suis tombe sur votre site en lisant wikipedia pour vous dire l heureuse coïncidence,donc voila je voulais demande aux gens si présent s’il savait me dire la différence entre ce magasine et joyistck.
> J’ai un peu lu que vous avez un passe commun après je ne sais pas grand chose.
> Ca doit faire 7 ans que je lis joyistcik et jamais lu d autre mag.De un parce que dans mon village il a pas énormément de choix soit joyistck soit d autre magasine pour consoles
> 
> Donc en résumé si qlqn c est vite me dire la différence entre vous et de 2 ou on sait trouve votre magasine en Belgique,habitant la région de Mons.
> Ps chez nous on paye 8.60 pour joyistick


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canard_PC

----------


## alx

Danou, si tu es réel et que le Joyistick n'est pas trop beau pour être vrai, fais toi une idée directement en feuilletant quelques anciens numéros. Par contre tu ne profiteras pas de la nouvelle maquette ni de la plume des dernières recrues.

----------


## gorguth

> Heu, pour revenir a la taille du mag, moi je suis pour l'augmentation du prix et des pages...
> 
> Non, parceque la ou j'habite en Tchequie, on a des tramways, pas des trucs ultra-modernes comme sur nos grandes villes francaises, mais des trucs qui datent du communisme, avec des essieux en rotule de capitaliste, donc foncierement cela ne roule pas si vite...
> 
> Alors j'ai pleins de temps chaque jour pour vous lire...
> 
> PS: Moi j'aurais bien voulu m'abonner, mais le prix pour la Republique Tcheque est tout bonnement du vol pour le peu que vous allez en percevoir... Ah non tiens, je confond avec le prix du Mad-Movies... Enfin, c'est pareil, c'est trop cher, quand meme... Y'a personne en Septembre qui veut visiter la Tchequie? Et m'ammener ceux de la rentree


Ty vole, cesse de raconter n'importe quoi sur les merveilleux transports de ce merveilleux pays (la šalina doit pas être bien différente du tramvaj pragois).
Je suis abonné depuis 6 mois, la différence de coût avec l'abo français est insignifiante (quoique...). La différence se situe surtout avec le niveau des salaires. But who cares, ça permet de garder un contact avec le pays de ses ancêtres ?

----------


## Lissyx

C'est un scandale ! Je continuerais à dévaliser le Relay de la gare de Tours et à faire la propagande de CanardPC dans le TGV §§§

----------


## Danou

Oui je suis bien reel,j aurai juste aime savoir ce qui vous differencie des autres c est une question logique pour un nouveau je dirais ^^
et aussi ou en trouve en Belgique 
 :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Oui je suis bien reel,j aurai juste aime savoir ce qui vous differencie des autres c est une question logique pour un nouveau je dirais ^^
> et aussi ou en trouve en Belgique


Essaie au moins d'améliorer ta ponctuation et tes accents avant que Boulon ne rentre de vacances.  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

A une époque où Joy s'est fait racheter par un grand groupe, un certain nombre de rédacteurs se sont barrés car ils craignaient l'ingérence des éditeurs dans leur rédaction. Ils ont fondé un hebdo indépendant, essayant de se rentabiliser non grâce à la pub (0 pubs au début) mais grâce au bouche à oreille et à une formule à part (hebdomadaire, impertinence, aucune concession).

La formule a évolué depuis, du noyau dur des Grands Anciens (Cthulhu, si tu m'entends...) il ne reste qu'une poignée, de nouvelles plumes sont arrivées, l'hebdromadaire est devenu bichameaudaire, mais Canard PC reste différent du reste de la presse grâce à son héritage anti-conformiste hippie, et aussi parce que si tu dis du mal, Victor, nettoyeur de son état, est livré à domicile sous 24 heures chrono.

----------


## Danou

> A une époque où Joy s'est fait racheter par un grand groupe, un certain nombre de rédacteurs se sont barrés car ils craignaient l'ingérence des éditeurs dans leur rédaction. Ils ont fondé un hebdo indépendant, essayant de se rentabiliser non grâce à la pub (0 pubs au début) mais grâce au bouche à oreille et à une formule à part (hebdomadaire, impertinence, aucune concession).
> 
> La formule a évolué depuis, du noyau dur des Grands Anciens (Cthulhu, si tu m'entends...) il ne reste qu'une poignée, de nouvelles plumes sont arrivées, l'hedbromadaire est devenu bichameaudaire, mais Canard PC reste différent du reste de la presse grâce à son héritage anti-conformiste hippie, et aussi parce que si tu dis du mal, Victor, nettoyeur de son état, est livré à domicile sous 24 heures chrono.


Donc il a beaucoup d’humour dans le mag?Parce ce qui me fessait lire joy c’est leur news décaler,sorry pour la ponctuation je suis avec mon smartphone en attendant le changement de fail(vive Belgacom).

Donc merci pour vos réponses,reste plus a ce que je trouves le mag en Belgique.

Dernier point:Dans le canardpc on ne parle que de pc ? ::huh::

----------


## olih

> Donc il a beaucoup d’humour dans le mag?Parce ce  qui me fessait lire joy c’est leur news décaler,sorry pour la  ponctuation je suis avec mon smartphone en attendant le changement de  fail(vive Belgacom).
> 
> Donc merci pour vos réponses,reste plus a ce que je trouves le mag en Belgique.
> 
> Dernier point:Dans le canardpc on ne parle que de pc ?


Un peu de Hardware, beaucoup de test(pc) et de preview(pc) et un peu de  culture. Tu rajoute un zeste de dossier (juridique, sur le  dématérialisé, sur l'avenir ou le passé du jeu pc, sur la bd, etc), une  grosse louche d'humour et de mauvaise foi, les bd de Couly. Tu  mélanges et voila.

De temps en temps, il y a un test ou une preview d'un jeu console quand celui ci vaut le coup.

Et alx a donné le lien vers un site qui donne accès aux vieux numéros pour te faire une idée du contenu :



> Danou, si tu es réel et que le Joyistick n'est pas trop beau pour être vrai, fais toi une idée directement en feuilletant* quelques anciens numéros*. Par contre tu ne profiteras pas de la nouvelle maquette ni de la plume des dernières recrues.

----------


## Danou

> Un peu de Hardware, beaucoup de test(pc) et de preview(pc) et un peu de  culture. Tu rajoute un zeste de dossier (juridique, sur le  dématérialisé, sur l'avenir ou le passé du jeu pc, sur la bd, etc), une  grosse louche d'humour et de mauvaise foi, les bd de Couly. Tu  mélanges et voila.
> 
> De temps en temps, il y a un test ou une preview d'un jeu console quand celui ci vaut le coup.
> 
> Et alx a donné le lien vers un site qui donne accès aux vieux numéros pour te faire une idée du contenu :


j’adore,j’ai lu quelques numéros et je vais vous achète

Reste si qlqn de la team c est me dire ou en trouve dans la région de Mons

----------


## Lissyx

> j’adore,j’ai lu quelques numéros et je vais vous achète
> 
> Reste si qlqn de la team c est me dire ou en trouve dans la région de Mons


Relay à la gare ?

----------


## Danou

> Relay à la gare ?


J’irais voir alors, si non votre date de sortie c’est tout les 15 jours?mais les dates précises c’est ?

Merci je me doute que ca doit peut être déranger certains mais je suis nouveau donc je fais du mieux possible 

 ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pour les dates c'est  affiché à chaque fin de numéro pour le suivant.
Sinon tu pars du principe que ça tombe en général le 1er et le 15 de chaque mois (hors période spéciale comme l'été, où le dernier numéro avant les vacances de la rédac' tombent vers le 20 Juillet).

----------


## Sim's

> J’irais voir alors, si non votre date de sortie c’est tout les 15 jours?mais les dates précises c’est ?
> 
> Merci je me doute que ca doit peut être déranger certains mais je suis nouveau donc je fais du mieux possible


Tache de faire attention à ton orthographe et de ne pas oublier les majuscules sinon tu risques encore d'énerver Boulon.  ::P:

----------


## The Lurker

> Ainsi ça fait le n° à 2,95€, ce qui contrebalance les pages inutiles sur les jeux à DRMs.


Putain toi...  :tired: 
M'enfin j'avoue c'était bien amené pour le coup.  ::P:

----------


## tarbanrael

> j’adore,j’ai lu quelques numéros et je vais vous achète
> 
> Reste si qlqn de la team c est me dire ou en trouve dans la région de Mons


Ou alors, plus simple que de se faire suer à trouver le CPC toutes les 2 semaines, l'abonnement. C'est bien, c'est pas cher et le facteur va dans les contrées les plus reculées. Il arrive même à amener le CPC en Irlande sans en mouiller les pages, alors tu penses la Belgique, c'est de la gnognotte!
Et autrement, Mons c'est pas loin de Valenciennes ou Maubeuge (en voiture, hein parce qu'à pied t'es pas arrivé!) et côté français y'a bon cpc...

Pour le coup de l'augmentation, que dire sinon que c'est pas la mort du petit cheval et qu'en plus vous les valez bien.  ::wub::

----------


## Jeff Moreau

Juste un mot pour dire que je vous soutiens et que l'augmentation de prix ne changera rien pour moi: je continuerai à l'acheter encore après la fin de mon abo. CanardPc, c'est un beau projet très sympa et surtout ça offre quelque chose qui devient rare: la qualité!

----------


## Crealkiller

Moi je vais surtout me réabonner pour 10 ans pour bénéficier de l'ancien prix, oui je suis radin!  ::P: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Mais je suis du Léon, c'est normal!

----------


## bigoud1

Envoyé par *kpouer*  
_Faudrait mettre un baromètre sur le site web pour qu'on sache s'il est temps de s'abonner ou s'il vaut mieux acheter en kiosque._




> Oui pas con


Ah oui qu'elle est bonne comme idée !!!  :;):  çà m'aiderait beaucoup !!

----------


## Anonyme9785

Si tu as du mal à faire plus de pages bouboul', je te propose mes services pour faire une rubrique "politique"...

----------


## ERISS

Je fais de la pub chez les pirates (rançon du succès :;): ):



> Si vous voulez éviter de pirater CanardPC, abonnez-vous 2 ans (130€ pour 44n°) avant la fin du mois d'août, car après son prix va augmenter: 
> http://www.canardpc.com/boutique.html 
> Profitez ainsi du mag' à 2€95 le n° pendant 2 ans alors qu'il sera à 4€30 en kiosque (130€ en abo au lieu de 189€20 en kiosque, soit un tiers des n° offerts).

----------


## kpouer

Tiens oui j'avais oublié, me voilà abonné pour 62 numéros  :B):

----------


## Pedzouille

Depuis que j'ai lier mon compte Canard PC avec mon abonnement, le tarif pour 2 ans est passé de 130€ à 147€. Le pire, c'est que j'avais l'offre à 130€ dans le panier, et que je l'ai supprimé comme une grosse burne.

Est ce normal, ou bien je suis débile ?

Merci.

----------


## kpouer

Tiens oui, moi réabonnement le 19 aout c'était 126 euros. Bizarre les prix étaient pas sensés bouger avant le 31 aout.

----------


## jmlabis

> Depuis que j'ai lier mon compte Canard PC avec mon abonnement, le tarif pour 2 ans est passé de 130€ à 147€. Le pire, c'est que j'avais l'offre à 130€ dans le panier, et que je l'ai supprimé comme une grosse burne.
> 
> Est ce normal, ou bien je suis débile ?
> 
> Merci.


147€ c'est avec les frais de port.  :;):

----------


## alx

Je viens de tester un réabonnement deux ans en allant jusqu'à l'étape du paiement, c'est bien 126 euros.

----------

